# مشاركة جديدة جدا " الاعداد لشهادة cce/ccc "



## حسام الحو (16 مارس 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
ارجو ان تكون المشاركات السابقة قد نالت رضاكم واستفدتم ولو بالقليل منها .
بدأت منذ فترة حضور دورة اعداد للحصول على شهادة
Certification of Cost Engineering by AACE ومازالت مستمرة
ويعنى بدأت على استحياء نتيجة ضيق الوقت في تجميع ما يتعلق بهذه المادة تمهيدا لدخول الامتحان حيث ان هذه الشهادة ليس لها الكثير من المراجع او الكتب المتعلقة بها .
واحببت ان اقدم لكم هذه المشاركة المتواضعة وهى ستكون ناتج ماقمت به من مجهود للمذاكرة وفهم هذه المادة وايضا يعتبر شرح لها طبعا على حسب مااستطعت .
وستكون المشاركة على فترات كلما انتهيت من جزء من الكتاب وجهزته سأعرضه لكم ولكن ارجو ان تشاركوني بردودكم القيمة حيث ارجو ان شاء الله ان تغطى هذه المشاركة هذه المادة بالكامل .
والله المستعان نظرا لضيق الوقت والانشغال بالعمل .
مع الشكر لمن سبقنى بالملتقى بالمشاركة بخصوص هذه المادة .
ما رأيكم ؟؟
مع خالص شكرى وتقديريى لجميع المشاركين .


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (16 مارس 2009)

توكل على الله مع دعاء كل من فى الملتقى بإن يكلل مجهودكم بالنجاح إن شاء الله وفى إنتظار الموضوع على أحر من الجمر مع التكرم بإعلامنا عن تفاصيل الإلتحاق لأخذ هذه الشهاده وهل لها فرع فى مصر لإنى مهتم بهذا الموضع وكنت قد أخذت كورس مكثف فى الجامعه الأمريكيه cost control وأريد أن أكمل فى هذا الموضوع لأهميته فبماذا تنصحنى


----------



## alaa eldin farag (16 مارس 2009)

توكل علي الله فهو حسبك


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (16 مارس 2009)

Hossam this subject is very important
and your work will be appreciated and thankfull

Go ahead


----------



## حسام الحو (18 مارس 2009)

*Cce*

شكرا جزيلا للسادة الزملاء الذين تكرموا بالرد .
مرفق لسيادتكم اول مشاركة شخصية وهى مقدمة مختصرة عن الشهادة والامتحان ومفهوم المادة العلمية باسلوب البوربوينت .
وكما اخبرتكم بان المشاركة ستكون على فترات نتيجة الانشغال بالعمل وايضا للتحضير وكلما انتهيت او وصلت لجديد سأوافيكم اياه ، فمعذرة للتأخير.
بالنسبة للدورة انا اخذ الدورة خارج مصر( باللغة الانجليزية ) حيث اننى مقيم خارج مصر(دولة قطر) حاليا فليس عندى معرفة بأماكن التدريب بمصر .
بالنسبة لموضوع الدورة الحقيقة من وجهة نظرى وجود ضعف شديد - ( هذا من وجه نظرى الشخصية وليس كلام الخبراء او المختصين ) - فى ترابط موضوعات الكتاب يعنى بالعامية : من كل موضوع حكاية ثم تم تجميع ذلك بالكتاب وكنت افضل التركيز على التكاليف بصورة ادق واعطاء امثلة عملية وتوجد الكتير من الفصول ذات الموضعات المتكررة الذى يمكن اختصارها لكن مافيش شك ان الانسان الذى يريد الاستفادة سيتفيد حيث اكيد ستكون هناك معلومات جديدة بلا شك
وطبعا لا توجد كتب معينة تشرح او تفصل هذا الكتاب مثل pmp حيث ان الموضوع متشعب جدا كما سنرى ذلك ان شاء الله .
طبعا بالنسبة للدورة من خلال حضورى العديد من الدورات اغلب المحاضرين الا من رحم الله ليس لديهم خبرة عملية توضح لك التطبيقات العملية مع الشرح ولا يوجد ابداع في طريقة العرض .
فأعتقد ان شاء الله بتوفيق الله اولا ثم مجهودكم معى ومشاركاتكم القيمة ما سنقدمه هنا يكفى عن حضور الدورة حيث ساقدم لك ان شاء كل ماخذته بالدورة والاضافات والمذاكرة والشرح الخاص بي مع اجتهادكم الشخصى اعتقد لن تجدوا ذلك باى دورة خارجية وبفضل الله على الاقل نكون وفرنا ثمن الدورة الغالي طبعا.
الكتاب الاساسى موجود بالملتقى تم رفعه عن طريق احد الزملاء الافاضل وسنتابع مع بعض البدء في الكتاب ، وارجو تواصلكم بالمشاركة حبث يعطى ذلك روح وحيوية للمشاركة .
مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى لكم جميعا .


----------



## essa2000eg (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
موضوع متميز جدا وجزالك الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود


----------



## mustafasas (19 مارس 2009)

مشكور علي المجهود و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tarekms45 (19 مارس 2009)

الاخ العزيز المهندس حسام

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك فيك و يسر لك امورك 

صديق قديم


----------



## Amin Sorour (21 مارس 2009)

الاخ حسام انا ايضا مقيم بدوله قطر
ونرجو ان نتواصل


----------



## حسامان (22 مارس 2009)

ربنا يسهلك وبالتوفيق يارب ومشكور


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (22 مارس 2009)

مشكور شديد والله ربنا يزيدك في ما اعطاك من علم - جزيت خيرا


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (22 مارس 2009)

اريد ان استفسر عن مراز الامتحانات لهذا المجال وشكرا


----------



## حسام الحو (23 مارس 2009)

بداية :
اشكر جميع الاخوة الافاضل الذين تكرموا بالمشاركة .
واهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بالصديق القديم .
الاخ الفاضل المهندس سرور يشرفى التعرف بك بس مش عارف ازاى نتقابل او فين
اقترح انت ويسعدنى ذلك .
مرفق المشاركة الاولى وهى خاصة بـ section 1 COST 
CHAPTER 1 COST ELEMENT
جزء من الموضوع وسنستكمل الموضوع ان شاء الله . 
وطبعا موضوع التكاليف موضوع كبير جدا وحاولت بقدر الامكان ان اجمع ما يزيد المعرفة عن هذا الموضوع من اكثر من كتاب وموقع وابحاث عن الموضوع وطبعا بمتابعة المادة الاصلية لموضوع الكورس .
اللون الاصفر بالملف المرفق معناه ان هذا بالكتاب الاصلي للكورس .
وسيتكرر معنا موضوع التكاليف وتصنيفها مع الاجزاء الاخرى من الكتاب.
طبعا الكتاب الاساسي للكورس
Skills & Knowledge of Cost Engineering 
5th Edition Revised
موجود والحمد لله بالملتقى بمشاركة سابقة لأحد الزملاء الافاضل .
ارجو ان نستفيد جميعا ان شاء الله تعالى وبتوفيقه ثم بتواصلكم بالمشاركة .


----------



## alaa eldin farag (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبالتوفيق والسداد في خدمة الإسلام والمسلمين أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (24 مارس 2009)

و الله مجهوداتك كلها رائعة يا بشمهندس حسام 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام الحو (26 مارس 2009)

ان شاء الله نستكمل ما بدأنا .
مازلنا نتواصل بالقسم 1 SECTION 1 - COST 
chapter 1 - COST ELEMENTS 
بدأ القسم بالكلام عن Cost 
وعبر عنه باالموارد Resources اللازمة لتنفيذ البند او النشاط Activity مثلا انتاج منتج معين بمصنع او تنفيذ بند من البنود او الحصول على(الاستحواذ) أصل Asset مثلا مبنى والتى بالتالى تتسب في ايجاد التكلفة .
وقسم Resurces الى :
مواد resources 
عمالة Labor ( وتشمل العمالة والفنيين والمشرفين والمهندسين والمديرين والبائعين ... وليس العمالة فقط )
اخرى Others ( وتشمل جميع التسهيلات الاخرى المطلوبة لتنقيذ النشاط او اكتساب(الاستحواذ على ) الاصل مثل : التمويل - المكاتب - الكهرباء - المياه - الصيانة - المعدات - الادوات ...)
ثم تكلم بصورة موجزة عن التكاليف الغير ملموسة (عير مرئية ) والتى تحتاج لتدقيق وبحث لتحديدها وخصوصا عند تقييم الاستثمار والمنافع والتكلفة في حالة وجود اكثر من اختيار وبديل وتحديد .
وطبعا الكلام بهذا الفصل مختصر ثم بعد ذلك سيأتى التفصيل بالفصول الاخرى .
بعد ذلك تحدث عن cost elements وتصنيفها وقسمها الى :
Direct - Indirect - Fixed - Variable 
كما هو موضح بالكتاب والملفات المرفقة السابقة .
ونتسكمل هنا ان شاء الله الحديث عن Cost Accounting بالملفات المرفقة 
وتحدث ان كل انظمة محاسبة التكاليف تشمل 3 امور اساسية :
Recording , Classifying , Summarizing 
كما معلوم من امور المحاسبة .
ولعملية Classifying , Summarizing يلزم عمل تكويد لحسابات التكاليف وهى 3 أنواع :
Code Of Accounts وهى الطريقة التقليدية التى تستخدمها الشركات .
Acticity - Based Costing (ABC) وهى من الطرق الحديثة ومرفق شرح مع الملفات.
الطريقة الثالثة التى يتم عمل التكويد طبقا Work Breakdown Structure (WBS 
والطريقتان الثانية والثالثة اكثر دقة وتفصيل لحسابات التكلفة طبقا للانشطة ومراكز الانتاج .

ثم الحديث عن Cost Management بالملفات المرفقة 
ارجو ان شاء الله ان يوفق الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه.
وارجوان شاء الله ان يكون للموضوع متابعين ومشاركين من الاخوة والاساتذة الافاضل بالملتقى حيث مازلنا في البداية لكن نحاول بقدر الامكان ان نفهم ونستوعب المفاهيم الخاصة عن طريق جمع المعلومات والتوضيحات من كتب اخرى تتعلق بهذه المفاهيم وليس مجرد فقط نريد الحصول على شهادة فقط لكن نحاول ولو نظريا ان نستوعب كيفية تطبيق هذه المفاهيم بالواقع واهميتها .


----------



## حسام الحو (26 مارس 2009)

ملف اخر.
والافضل للاخوة المتابعين تجميع كل هذه الملفات بملف واحد يشمل جميع مواضيع chapter 1
Cost Elments 
مع خالص شكرى وتقديري لكم .


----------



## حسام الحو (4 أبريل 2009)

ان شاء الله نستكمل ما بدأنا .
مازلنا نتواصل بالقسم SECTION 1 - COST
Chapter 2
Pricing
في هذا الفصل يتكلم عن الفرق بين price و cost
وطبعا مهم جدا ان نعرف الفرق بينهما وتوجد بالملف المرفق بعض الامثلة التى توضح الفرق 
ثم يتكلم عن pricing
من حيث المدخلات والمخرجات والادوات والاساليب الفنية المستخدمة واتبع طريقة PMP 
من حيث input - tools- output 
ويمكن هنا تقريبا هو المكان الذى اتبع فيه هذا الاسلوب .
واهتم الكتاب بالــ tools
اعرف الفرق بين type I و type II فى PRICING STRATEGIES
سريعا : type I الشركة او المصنع موجودة بمجال العمل للمنافسة طبقا للمواصفات والاتفاق مع العميل وتضع ربح مناسب مريح يغطى نفقاتها طبقا لقوة السوق وسعره . 
type II الشركة او المصنع جديد في سوق العمل وتريد الدخول في هذا المجال فالربح هنا ليس المهم بقدر وضع أول قدم للشركة في سوق العمل الجديد 
ثم تكلم عن بعض نسب الربحية :
Return On Investment 
Return on Average Investment (RAI)
Return on Sales (ROS) خذ بالك هنا ان الربح في هذه النسبة هو صافى الربح اى بعد خصم الضرائب والفوائد وغيرها .
وبالملف بعض الشروح من كتب مختلفة منها محاسبية ومنها ما يتعلق بالتحليل المالي لفهم هذه النسب .
طبعا مهم هنا التعريفات وكيفية حل المائل الخاصة بالنسب .
ارجو الله ان يوفقكم الى كل خير ونجاح .
وان كنت لا أعلم ان مازال احد متابع للموضوع أم لا نظرا لاتساع الموضوع وتأخر المشاركة ومازلنا في البداية فأرجو المعذرة .


----------



## د. خالد عبيد (13 أبريل 2009)

مجهود رائع جدا

المهندس الناجح الذى يظل يبحث دائما عن تطوير نفسه جزاك الله خير


----------



## mustafasas (13 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعة لو حد يقدر يقولنا عن الmaterial التي يمكن ان نذاكر منها و هل هي متاحة ؟؟


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (13 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ حسام على المجهود الرائع, وإنشاء الله سأتواصل معك ومع المهندسين الزملاء على هذا الموقع. حيث أنني والحمد لله قد إجتزت إمتحان ال aace وأنا الآن مستشار كلفة معتمد ccc وأيضا أنا عضو في إدارة فرع ال aace في الإمارات العربية المتحدة والمسؤول عن الإمتحانات والشهادات فيه.


----------



## essa2000eg (13 أبريل 2009)

عظيم جدا إضافة قوية للموضوع ارجو من ادارة المنتدى تثبيته بارك الله فيكم جميعا اننى اتوجه بالشكر لجميع الاخوة المهندسين المشاركين لمجهودهم الرائع واضافاتهم المتميزة


----------



## حسام الحو (14 أبريل 2009)

*استكمال لما بدأنا*

الاخوة الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم
خالص شكرى وتقديري لجميع الاخوة المهندسين الذين تكرموا بالرد ولكل من يتابع موضوعنا
وارجو من الاخوة الافاضل من عنده اضافة او تصحيح لموضوعنا فليتكرم مشكورا بالمشاركة او ممن حصل على الشهادة ان يفيدنا بخبرته في هذا المجال ان امكن ذلك وللجميع الشكر والعرفان .
مازلنا مع الفصل الثاني Pricing 
كما ذكرنا ركز الكتاب هنا على شرح للادوات والاساليب الفنية للحصول او تقييم Pricing
نذكر بعض الامور الهامة
تكلم عن العائد على الاستثمار ROI وقسمه الى simple & complex طبقا لطريقة الحساب
وذكر ان هناك تسميه اخرى معادلة ديبونت تطلق على complex والكتب المتخصصة ايضا تذكر فعلا ان هناك طريقة لحاسب ROI وهى طريقة ديبونت لكن لها معادلة غير التى ذكرها بالكتاب وتوسعنا في جمع ما يتعلق بذلك .
ذكر بعد other ROI Metrics وهى نسب او معادلات اخرى تعامل احيانا معاملة العائد على الاستثمار لكن كل ماهنالك ان ذلك يختلف من شركة الى اخرى اومحلل الى اخر في المعطيات المدخلة للمعادلة وبالتالي تختلف التسمية وان كانت في المجمل تعبر عن العائد على الاستثمار.
تكلم ايضا عن Return on Assets (ROA)
وخذ بالك انها تختلف عن النسبة المذكورة اجمالا فيother ROI Metrics باسم
return on total assets التى تعامل معاملة العائد على الاستثمار 
حيث هنا البسط يعبر عن
Earnings before interest and taxes (EBIT)الدخل قبل الفوائد والضرائب 
والمقام
Net operating assets الاصول المتعلقة بالعمليات الانتاجية
حيث يريد ان يقيم اداء العملية الانتاجية والمسئولين عنها بعيدا عن تأثير ما لا يتعلق بالانتاج من ضرائب وفوائد والاصول الاخرى المستثمرة .
في حين هناك عند الحديث عن other ROI Metrics 
البسط يعبر عن Net Income صافى الدخل (بعد الضرائب و الفائدة )
والمقام Total Assets اجمالى الاصول
حيث يريد ان يقيم مدى كفاءة الشركة فى استخدام وإدارة كل الأموال المتاحة لديها من المساهمين والأموال المقترضه فى تحقيق عائد وربح على تلك الأموال.
مهم ان تفرق بين تعريف كل نسبة من النسب المذكور وحاولنا بقدر الامكان التوسع ووضع اكثر من تعريف وشرح لكل نسبة لاستيعاب الموضوع .
طبعا في الكورس لم يتم الشرح بهذه الصورة حيث فقط تعريفات الكتاب لذلك كما ذكرت سابقا ان الكورس او الامتحان لايكفى وحده لكى تكون ملما بطريقة حساب هذه النسب والحصول على المعطيات الازمة لذلك يجب جمع المعلومات بقدر الامكان من مصادر اخرى متعلقة بالمحاسبة والتحليل المالية والاقتصاد فعذرا للتوسع في كل موضوع .
متبقي حساب نقطة التعادل سنفرد لها شرح منفرد لاهميتها .
مع خالص شكرى وتقديري .
وآسف للاطالة .


----------



## artart (3 مايو 2009)

شكراالله لك جهودك ووفقك الله


----------



## arch_hleem (3 مايو 2009)

الموضوع مفيد جدا ....هل الشهادة معترف بها بالنسبة لrcis( royal institute for quantity serveyor)


----------



## arch_hleem (3 مايو 2009)

sorry i written this by mistake


----------



## حسام الحو (5 مايو 2009)

*شرح Break-Even Analysis*

الاخوة الافاضل
نستكمل ان شاء الله فصل PRICING
الحديث هنا عن حساب نقطة التعادل Break-Even POINT 
وهذا في مجال cost accounting متعلق بموضوع
تحليل التكلفة –الربح Cost-Volume-Profit (CVP) Analysis 
والملفات المرفقة اجتهاد لجمع ما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع مع بعض التوسع لفهم اكثر لهذا التحليل .
ارجو ان ينفعكم الله بها .
مع خالص شكرى وتقديري لمن يتابع معنا هذه المشاركة .


----------



## حسام الحو (5 مايو 2009)

*شرح Break-Even Analysis*

ملف لطيف عن تحليل الربح - التكلفة
Cost - Volume - Profit Analysis


----------



## engahmedezz (5 مايو 2009)

بجد مجهود رائع جدااااااااااا
وجزاك الله خير يا م/ حسام


----------



## حسام الحو (6 مايو 2009)

م/ احمد 
جزاك الله وجميع المشاركين خيرا


----------



## arch_hleem (7 مايو 2009)

الملفــــات لم تفتح معي


----------



## حسام الحو (15 مايو 2009)

نبدأ ان شاء الله مع فصل Resources 
الملفات المرفقة اعتقد ان شاء الله انها توضح هذا الفصل مع بعض الاضافات المفيدة 
ارجو ان شاء الله ان تفيد المتابعين لهذا الموضوع 
مع الشكر


----------



## حسام الحو (15 مايو 2009)

*نستكمل الموضوع*

معذرة في المشاركة السابقة ذكرت ان اسم الفصل Resources والصحيح Materials
ملف مرفق يحتوى على مقالات مجمعة من بعض الكتب ومواقع النت نتكلم فيه باستفاضة عن موضوع Just in Time, or JIT المذكور في هذا الفصل .
قمت بتجميع المقالات - ترجمة بعض الكلمات - اعادة التنسق - اضافة بعض الصور التوضيحية 
والموضوع لطيف وان كنت اشك بتطبيقه بمفهومه الكامل ببلادنا بالشرق الاوسط لانه يحتاج الى تخطيط ممتاز وادارة ذات كفاءة عالية وايضا الى مناخ حكومى وادارى ومجتمعي يساعد على نجاح ذلك
لذلك لا نتعجب عندما بدأ تطبيق هذا المفهوم باليابان .
مع الشكر وربنا يوفقكم جميعا الى كل خير.


----------



## virtualknight (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا علىالملفات القيمة


----------



## حسام الحو (17 مايو 2009)

خالص شكرى وتقديري لك
شجعتني ان لسه فيه حد متابع معاى الموضوع


----------



## حسام الحو (18 مايو 2009)

*نستكمل الشرح*

نستكمل سويا ان شاء الله وللتذكرة نحن نذاكر سويا كتاب 
Skills and Knowledge of Cost Engineering الخاص بشهادة CCE/CCC
مازلنا بالقسم 1 وهو COST
ونأخذ اليوم Chapter 4 Labor
الشرح بالكتاب في هذا الفصل أعتقد أنه كاف وقمت فقط باعادة تنسيقة وبعض الاضافات لكن خذ بالك انه يقصد بكلمة Labor جميع المهن وليس فقط العمالة العادية أو الفنية لكن تشمل المهندسين والمديرين والمحاسبين والاداريين و... 
ونركز هنا على بعض الأمور :
بدأ بتصنيف تكلفة العمالة الى 3 اقسام :
Direct Labor
Indirect Labor
Overhead Labor
وموضوع حساب تكلفة العمالة - والتكلفة بصفة عامة -هام جدا ويجب على المهندسين دراسته بتعمق ليس فقط من يعمل في مجال دراسة المناقصات بل كل من يعمل بادرة المشروعات من مدير المشروع او مهندس التنفيذ او المكتب الفنى او مكتب ادارة المشروع وغيرهم ، والحقيقة يجب على المهتمين بموضع البريمافيرا او غيرها من البرامج الخاصة بالتخطيط والادارة ان يكون ملما أولا وأقول أولا بمفاهيم ادارة المشروعات ومن بينها , Cost والا اصبح مجرد "مستخدم" للبرنامج فقط وهو مصطلح " المخطط " Planner الدارج في السوق ( المخطط اى واحد بيعرف برنامج البريمفايرا او ميكروسوفت بروجكت ) الا من رحم الله .
سف المجال ليس مجال شرح او توجيه لكن مجرد نصحية من محب .
نعود الى التقسيم السابق :
او علشان نفهم هذا التقسيم نقسم التكاليف بالاشارة الى المشروع المطلوب حساب تكاليفه الى :
1- تكاليف عمالة داخل سور المشروع (او المصنع او محل الانتاج) اى داخل موقع العمل .
ونقسمها الى :
عمالة مباشرة : وهى العمالة المتعلقة مباشرة بالبند (او النشاط او الانتاج) وتستطيع تحميلها 
بسهولة على النشاط لارتباطها المباشر لتنفيذه 
مثال نشاط : نجارة خرسانة مسلحة للاساسات 
العمالة المطلوبة : عدد كذا نجار مسلح - هنا تكلفة النجار المسلح يتم تحميلها 
على هذا النشاط
عمالة غير مباشرة : وهى عمالة يحتاج اليها النشاط لوكن ليس لها علاقة مباشرة بالبند (او النشاط او الانتاج) ولا تستطيع تحميلها بسهولة على النشاط لارتباطها بانشطة اخرى .
مثال نفس النشاط : نجارة خرسانة مسلحة للاساسات 
العمالة المطلوبة : طبعا مطلوب مهندس تنفيذ للموقع ولكن هل تستطيع تحديد نسبة 
تكلفة المهندس لهذا النشاط - طبعا لا لان المهندس مرتبط بكل انشطة المشروع 
وهكذا مدير المشروع - الفورمان - محاسب المشروع و...
فسيتم حساب تكلفة هذه العمالة خلال فترة وجودها بالمشروع وتحمل بعد ذلك على كل انشطة المشروع ويستخدم لفظ allocated عند الكلام عن تحميل التكاليف غير المباشرة .


----------



## essamrn (18 مايو 2009)

مشكور ياباشمهندس ممكن اطلب وضع الكتاب حتي يكون الموضوع مكتمل /او اضافة مكان الكتاب... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسام الحو (18 مايو 2009)

يجب قراءة المشاركة السابقة اولا .
نستكمل الموضوع :
2- تكاليف عمالة خارج سور المشروع (او المصنع او محل الانتاج ) اى خارج موقع العمل وهى :
تكاليف العمالة العمومية(الاضافية ) Overhead Labor
هذه التكاليف ايضا لا يمكن تحميلها مباشرة على النشاط او البند ولكنها تكاليف خارجية عن المشروع 
مثل تكاليف عمالة الادارة العامة للشركة بما فيها من ادارة مالية وموارد بشرية وغيرها 
هل نستطيع تحميلها على نشاط الخرسانة - طبعا لا 
ولكن تحمل بنسبة على المشروع .
وبالكتاب او الملف المرفق امثلة لذلك .
والموضوع ده هام جدا ياجماعة الخير ويجب على مهندس المناقصات ومدير المشروع وادارة المشروع دراسة ذلك وتحديد هذه التكلفة ودراستها جيدا وتحديد هذه التكلفة مباشرة او غير مباشرة او اضافية وتختلف طبقا لدراسة وفكر المشروع وبالكتاب ذكر ان
The difference between indirect and overhead labor appears to be somewhat vague [/LEFT
اى غامضة بعض الشئ
Depending upon the size of a project, plant, or office and its location, some elements could shift from indirect to overhead, and there may be instances where direct labor moves to indirect and overheads as well.​ذكر هنا ان التفرقة بين تكلفة عامل ما هل هى غير مباشرة او اضافية بعض الاحيان تكون غامضة بعض الشئ وضرب مثال :
مشروع انشاءات صغير يتابع حساباته محاسب واحد ويتابع ايضا مشروعات اخرى فوقته ( وايضا تكلفته) موزع على اكثر من مشروع فيمكن هنا تحميل تكلفته على المشروع بنسبة ما كتكلفة غير مباشرة ويمكن ايضا تحميل تكلفته كتكلفة اضافية هذا يتوقف على عوامل مثل حجم المشروع والموقع وغير ذلك .
وذكر ايضا ان هناك بعض الحالات التى يكون فيها تكلفة العامل مباشرة لبعض البنود لكن تحول الى تكلفة غير مباشرة عند تحميها لبنود اخرى هذا يتوقف على طبيعة النشاط او الشيئ المراد تحميل التكلفة عليه .
(في إطار نظام المحاسبة عن التكلفة يطلق على الشيء المراد قياس تكلفته
"وحدة التكلفة Cost Object" )
مثلا راتب مدير قسم الموارد البشرية بادارة الشركة هو تكلفة مباشرة بالنسبة لقسم الموارد البشرية لكن بالنسبة للمشروع هو تكلفة اضافية Overhead كجزء من تكاليف الادارة العامة للشركة .
من الامور الهامة لضرورة معرفة مدير المشروع او ادارة المشروع لهذا التقسيم عند تنفيذ المشروع وعمل المتابعة للتكلفة معرفة اين الانحراف ، قد يكون تكلفة المشروع الفعلية اقل من المقدرة لكن المشروع خاسر نتيجة اعباء اضافية عالية ناتجة من Overhead وليس نتيجة وجود قصور بالعملية الانتاجية او انشطة المشروع .
مع خالص شكرى وتقديري لكم واسف للاطالة .​


----------



## حسام الحو (18 مايو 2009)

يجب قراءة المشاركة السابقة اولا .
متابعة لما سبق .
ملف مرفق .


----------



## حسام الحو (18 مايو 2009)

كتب الدورة موجودة بالملتقى 
أظن لمشاركة للمهندس جيلاسي وايضا المهندس امين سرور 
بس لمن يريد ان يتابع معنا الموضوع يرجى البدء بالمتابعة من اول مشاركة حتى تستطيع فهم الموضوع من أوله .
خالص شكرى وتقديري لكم .


----------



## حسام الحو (20 مايو 2009)

*نستكمل الشرح*

نستكمل ان شاء الله Chapter 4 Labor
بعد أن تكلم بالكتاب عن انواع او تصنيف التكلفة بالنسبة للعمالة (يرجى الرجوع للمشاركات السابقة)
يبدأ بالكتاب في شرح كيفية حساب تكلفة العامل في الساعة .
ومهم جدا يا أساتذتي الافاضل لكل مهندس ان يعمل كيف يتم حساب تكلفة العامل ووالكتاب شارح هذا الموضوع بطريقة جيدة ومرفق ملفات لتوضيح وتنظيم الشرح بالكتاب.
يرجى فقط التركيز عند قراءة الشرح حيث يتم حساب عدد الساعات الفعلية للعمل بعد رفع الاجازات الرسمية والاعتيادية والمرضية وغيرها حيث يتم حساب التكلفة لساعات العمل الفعلي 
ايضا تكلفة العامل تشمل اضافة الامتيازات الخاصة بالعامل من تأمين - تذاكر سفر - معاشات - ...
في النهاية تحصل على تكلفة العامل لساعات العمل الفعلية التى تستخدمها بحساباتك .
ثم تكلم عن الانتاجية ثم متابعة الاداء باستخدام الطريقة الشهيرة القيمة المكتسبة ولا تشغل بالك لها لانها سيعاد شرحها باستفاضة في الفصول الخاصة بادراة المشروعات .
هذا الفصل لطيف ومفيد وغير ممل نظرا لانك فعلا تحتاجه في حسابتك عند دراسة المناقصات - عند التخطيط والمتابعة وحسابات التكلفة وغيرها ...
مع خالص شكرى وتقديريى لكم .


----------



## أنس ن (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## arch_hleem (23 مايو 2009)

الموضوع متميز جدا.... ارجو تثبيته .... وارجو ان ينال الاهتمام الكافي من الاخوة المشرفين... 
الاخ حسام... هل لديك اي فكرة عن ال rics... شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## A.Kamal (24 مايو 2009)

الله اكبر ........اكثر من ممتاز


----------



## حسام الحو (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا للأخوة الذين تكرموا بالرد .
الاخ المهندس arch_hleem
مرفق ملف بع بعض المعلومات عن :

RICS – The Royal Institution of Chartered Surveyors 
المعهد الملكي للمساحين القانونيين
خالص شكرى وتقديري للجميع.


----------



## المدني السوري (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الوقت الثمين والملفات القيمة


----------



## arch_hleem (26 مايو 2009)

الاخ حسام ... جاري التحميل ... شكرا جزيلا... ارجو فتح مجال لمناقشة هذه الشهادة (rics) لاحقا


----------



## عمرو مسلم (27 مايو 2009)

*مطلوب هذه الكتب لاستكمال مصادر المذاكرة*

السلام عليكم ،
شكراً على الملفات الجميلة من الأخ حسام.
لي استفسار بسيط : هل الكتب التالية والتي يُوصى بها من AACE Education Board موجوده او تم رفعها من أي زميل في اي موقع ؟ يرجى الافادة​
Jelen's Cost and Optimization Engineering, 3rd edition 
Project Management: A Reference for Professionals, written by R. Kimmons and J. Lowree​


----------



## حسام الحو (27 مايو 2009)

*ان شاء الله نستكمل مابدأنا*

اولا خالص شكرى وتقديرى لجميع الاخوة المشاركين والمتابعين للموضوع .
الاخ المهندس / عمرو 
بالنسبة للكتب المذكورة هى كتب تكميلية وليس الكتب الاساسية والحقيقة لم احصل عليها اولا أعلم احد رفعها بالمنتدى ، بس يعنى لا تقلق ذاكر الكتاب الاساسي مع الاضافات التي نذكرها هنا وان شاء الله اعتقد انها تكفى وزيادة .
نبدأ ان شاء بالفصل 5
Chapter 5
Engineering
وهذا الفصل مزعج شوية لأنه كله نظرى وفي مراكز التدريب لهذا الكورس بيمروا عليه سريعا وبيتعبك ويتعب دماغك بالنظرى اللى فيه وتشعر بالتثاؤب والحقيقة بذلت بعض الجهد لتبسيطه وتوضيحة وايضا تنسيقه لسهولة المذاكرة وارجو أن اكون وفقت في ذلك .
والحقيقة في رأى وضع هذا الفصل في مكانه بالكتاب يحتاج الى اعادة نظر فبعد ان تكلم عن التكلفة والتسعير وعناصر التكلفة : المواد و العمالة ثم هذا الفصل ثم سيتكلم بعد ذلك عن المعدات والادوات والتكلفة الخاصة بها ، فأصبح هذا الفصل دخيل على هذه الفصول لان هذا الفصل يتكلم عن تطبيقات الهندسة بصفة عامة في التطوير والصناعة وغيرها ويتكلم عن استخدام التكنولوجيا الحديثة و براءات الاختراعات والاسرار التجارية وغيرها من المواضيع المتعلقة .
المهم اترككم مع الملفات المرفقة وان شاء الله تكون واضحة وسهلة .


----------



## حسام الحو (2 يوليو 2009)

نستكمل ان شاء الله ما بدأنا ، أعتذر ان كنت قد توقفت فترة لبعض الظروف وايضا لشعورى من خلال قلة المشاركات بعدم وجود كثير اهتمام بهذه الشهادة لكن ان شاء الله نستكمل الموضوع ويكون هذا الموضوع كمرجع بالملتقى لمن يهتم مستقبلا بهذا الشهادة .
لابد من قراءة موضوع المشاركة من البداية لربط المواضيع مع بعضها البعض .
نبدأ ان شاء بالفصل 6
Chapter 6
Equipment, Parts, and Tools
يبدأ الكتاب هنا بالحديث عن المعدات والالات وهذا عنصر من عناصر التكلفة وهذا الفصل مزعج شوية بالنسبة لنا لانه متعلق بالتثمين appraisal بمعنى استخدام الطرق الفنية والعلمية لتقدير قيمة المعدة ، وله فروع ومتعلقات كثيرة بالاقتصاد والتجارة .
ويبدأ الكلام عن تقدير قيمة المعدات وقام بتصنيفها الى قسمين : القيمة في حالة معدات جديدة - القيمة في حالة المعدات المستعملة 
وكل قسم له اقسام فرعية لتقدير قيمة المعدة وتحدث بالتفصيل عن كل قسم من الاقسام الفرعية .
الملف المرفق (ملف1 ، ملف 2) اجتهاد لتوضيح هذه المفاهيم من خلال جمع معلومات ومقالات وشروح لما جاء بالكتاب من أكثر من مصدر .
وان شاء للموضوع بقية .


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (2 يوليو 2009)

*مشاركه رائعه*

المشاركه جميله جدا" ومهمه بالفعل أنت مميز ودائما" مشاركاتك قويه تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## essa2000eg (4 يوليو 2009)

الاخ الكريم المهندس حسام 
ارجوك اخى الكريم واصل المجهود الرائع واقترح عليك ان تقوم فى النهاية بتجميع هذه الدروس المفيدة فى مجلد واحد يكون نواة لكتاب جيد جدا ان شاء الله اننا نفتقد فى المكتبة الهندسية لهذه النوعية من الكتب وخاصة كتب دراسة وتحليل التكلفة والسيطرة عليها بالرغم من اهميتها القصوى لذلك واصل العمل المتميز وكلنا ندعو لك وندعمك ومستعدون لاى مساعدة فهدفنا جميعا فى هذا المنتدى رفع كفاءة المهندس العربى وتقوية مهاراته ومؤهلاته وفقك الله لاكمال هذا العمل الرائع المتميز جدا جدا


----------



## حسام الحو (4 يوليو 2009)

الاخ المهندس الفاضل /محمود حازم 
جزاك الله خيرا على ردك الجميل الذي أعتز به كثيرا ، وان شاء الله بتوفيق الله ثم بتواصلكم نستكمل الموضوع .


----------



## حسام الحو (4 يوليو 2009)

الاخ المهندس الفاضل essa 2000eg
جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك القيمة وان شاء الله بعد ان ننتهي من مذاكرة الكتاب نقوم بعمل بتجميع و فرز وتنظيم وتجهيز شرح مرتب للكتاب نحتفظ به في الملتقى للاستفادة ، وأنت تعرف ان صعوبة هذه الشهادة أن ليس لها كتب شروح متخصصة فهى شاملة لعلوم كثيرة فتحتاج الى بحث وجهد للوصول للمعلومة فكثير من الاحيان أرجع الى كتب في التجارة والاقتصاد 
فالهدف من دراسة أى كورس ليس فقط الحصول على الشهادة لكن أن تفهمها فهما جيدا حتى تستطيع أن تطبقها في حياتك العملية وان شاء الله هذا ما نحاول ان نقوم به بهذه المذاكرة فلا نترك كلمة في الكتاب الا ان نحاول فهمها والمقصود منها ، وطبعا الدورة نفسها بمركز التدريب لا يدخل معك في كل التفاصيل والذى حضر دورات يعلم ذلك ، فان شاء الله نتعاون جميعا على الخير .


----------



## foratfaris (7 يوليو 2009)

اضافة بسيطة للموضوع الرائع : الكتابان المعتمدان
1-
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/8952602/80976f49/sharing.html?rnd=36
وكلمة السر 
arab
2- نتيجة المتحان تظهر بعد حوالي 4 شهور من تقديم الامتحان...
3- لم اعتمد في دراستي على اكثر من دراسة الكتابين + بعض نماذج المسائل المحلولة
4-اتمنى من الاخ حسام ان يبقى على حماسه ويتحفنا بثمرات دراسته ومجهوده مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## mostafa elkadi (9 يوليو 2009)

*ما الفرق بين عقود bot و b o o t*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
انا اعرف ان الفرق بين عقود BOT , BOOT ان عقد BOT شراكة بين القطاع العام و الخاص لتنفيذ مشاريع البنية التحتية حيث انه يتم التنفيذ و التمويل و التشغيل بمعرفة القطاع الخاص و من ثما يقوم القطاع العام بشراء خدمات هذه البنية و بيعها للمواطنين CUSTOMERبسعر مناسب اما عقد BOOT مثل الـBOT و لكن يقوم القطاع الخاص ببيع الخدمة للمواطنين مباشرة دون تدخل من القطاع العام في عملية البيع .
هذا ما اعرفه فهل لاحد من الاخوة الزملاء المختصين ان يفيدنا بوجود فروق اخري و ما هي باقي انواع الشراكات Partenerships


----------



## حسام الحو (10 يوليو 2009)

الشكر للسيد المهندس foratfaris لتحميله كتابى الكورس بالمشاركة ، وجزاك الله خيرا .
نستكمل ان شاء الله الفصل 6
Chapter 6
Equipment, Parts, and Toolsبالمشاركة السابقة تم ارفاق ملف 1و2
وهنا الملف 3
هذا الفصل يحتاج لبعض التوضيحات لتوفير وقت من يبدأ بالمذاكرة حيث قراءته من أول مرة مزعجة للغاية والحقيقة من الفصول اللى أخذت منى وقت كبير للتعمق في فهمها :
يبدأ الفصل ببيان أهمية تقدير قيمة المعدات والالات وانها تؤثر على تكلفة وخطة المشروع ، فهنا الموضوع العام للفصل كيف تقدر أو تثمن قيمة المعدة Equipment Value وما يتعلق بها .
قبل أن تبدأ في التثمين أى تحديد القيمة Value لازم تعرف أنت ستحدد قيمة المعدة Value تحت اى مفهوم CONCEPT اوتحت أى تصنيف Categorie حيث توجد الكثير من التصنيفات
مثلا هل المعدة جديدة أم مستعملة .
مثلا هل قيمة المعدة المستعملة بمصنع ما يريد أن يبيعها في الظروف العادية والمصنع شغال والامور طبيعة ، مثلها في حالة حاجة المصنع لسيولة ملحة نتيجة ظروف العمل ، وهل هى مثلها والمصنع سيعرض بمزاد للافلاس او لديون .
طبعا القيمة في كل حالة متغيرة وتتوقف على :
- The client’s purpose and طلب وحاجة العميل 
-	Intended use of the appraisal . الغرض من التثمين 

، لذلك تكلم عن Equipment Value Categories وصنفها الى :
(1) Replacement Cost New وهذا خاص بالمعدات الجديدة وتتفرع الى :
Reproduction Cost هنا تريد استبدال معدة (أو قطعة من عدة) عندك قديمة بمعدة جديدة مطابقة لها تماما ( النوعية - المحرك - المواصفات - نفس الاجزاء .. ) خذ بالك مطابقة تماما . 
Replacement Cost هنا أنت تريد معدة تقوم بنفس العمل والكفاءة ولا يلزم المطابقة .
طبعا تختلف القيمة في كل حالة سابقة .
Fair Value القيمة العادلة للمعدة يعنى ستقوم بالعمل للحصول على ضبط قيمة المعدة العادلة لطرفى المعاملة بمعرفة قيم المعدات المشابهة وعمل الحاسابات للحصول على هذه القيمة
القسم الثاني بالتصنيف :
(2) Market Value وهذا للمعدات المستعملة (القيمة السوقية) وذكر التفريعات الخاصة بها كما بالكتاب أو الملفات المرفقة ، وهنا بعض التوضيح السريع :
أعلى قيمة للمعدة المستعمل ستكون في حالة Fair Market Value-in-Place وهذه الحالة تشمل النقل والتركيب حتى دخول المعدة بالعملية الانتاجية مع الاصناف الاخرى يعنى معاملة من البائع الاساسي الى المشترى مباشرة بدون وسيط .
Fair Market Value-in-Exchange هنا يوجد وسيط بين البائع الاساسي والمشترى الاخير كبيع التجزئة . 
وبالملفات تجميع لبعض الشروح للتوضيح .
Orderly Liquidation Value التصفية (السيولة ) المنتظمة ، هنا يوجد بعض الضغط أو الحاجة الى السيولة ولكنها سيولة منتظمة ناتجة من البيع مع تحديد وقت مناسب لايجاد المشترى والبيع بسعر مناسب وهو بحد أقصى 6 شهور .
والقيمة هنا أقل من القيم السابقة .
Forced Liquidation Value هنا توجد ظروف قهرية تلزم سيولة فورا مثلا الافلاس ووجود ديون فيجب البيع في وقت قريب محدد بالمزاد ، فهنا الوقت عامل جوهرى .
وطبعا القيمة هنا أقل مما سبق .
كما ترى يتدرج الكتاب في التصنيف من أعلى قيمة الى الاقل ثم الاقل حتى نصل الى :
Salvage Value القيمة المتبقية وهى قيمة المعدة بعد انتهاء عمرها الافتراضى لكن يمكن استخدامها او اجزاء منها لبيعها لمشتر اخر او في عملية الاصلاح لمعدات احرى او كقطع غيار 
، فالشرط أن تقدير القيمة هنا لمعدة أو اجزاء من معدة يمكن استخدامها وهذا هو الفرق بينها وبين التصنيف الاخير Scrap Value الخردة ، هنا المعدة لا تصلح ولا أجزائها للاستخدام فتقدر قيمتها كخردة فتباع مثلا بالطن أو بالكجم .
وذكر مثال لتعرف تسلسل قيمة المعدة مع كل تصنيف .
ثم يبدأ في التسلسل من مصادر الحصول على البيانات من أجل التثمين ثم دراسة وظبط البيانات ثم عمل نظام لتصنيف البيانات ثم تخزين البيانات ثم منهجية تقدير وتثمين المعدات وحساب Residual Value الى أن انتهى بتأثير أخذ التضخم بالاعتبار ، والبيان التالى ترتيب وتجميع لهذا التسلسل لزيادة التوضيح .
Market Value Sources of Data
1-	Trade publications listing sales
2-	Retail prices
3-	Equipment price quotations
4-	Values from “market data publications” 
5-	Auction “sales catalogs” 
6-	Regulatory filings
7-	Past remarketing and sales
Trade Data/Cost Adjustments
1-	with different years of manufacture
2-	with different attachments
3-	the location of the sale 
4-	utilization
5-	condition
Data Filing Systems
1-	Standard Industrial Classification (SIC) Code
2-	equipment class and type
3-	industry category
4-	equipment manufacturer’s name
Data Storage
electronic data storage.
Equipment Valuations
equipment residual values:
o	residual value curves for used equipment.
	Normal 
	disrupted 
	the regulatory change 
	The high obsolescence 
	inflation residual 
o	Variables That Affect Residual Value :
 initial cost,
 maintenance,
 use/wear and tear,
 population, 
 age,
 economy,
 changes in technology,
 foreign exchange,
 tax laws,
	legislation سن القوانين /regulation,
	location of equipment
 method of sales.
o	calculation of equipment residual values:
o	determining residual values, including :
	the cost approach,	
	the income approach, and 
	the market data (or trade data) approach to value. 
o	Inflation Factors​اسف للاطالة لكن الملفت المرفقة بها توضيحات كثيرة لان كما قلت موضوع التثمين متفرع جدا وله كتب وابحاث كثيرة .
هذا ما تيسر وأرجو لكم التوفيق والسداد .


----------



## حسام الحو (10 يوليو 2009)

تابع ما سبق .
الملف 3.


----------



## حسام الحو (24 يوليو 2009)

نبدأ ان شاء الله الفصل 7
Chapter 7
هذا من أهم الفصول في الكتاب وستتكرر معنا بعض مواضيعه في الفصول القادمة
وللفصل تكملة ان شاء وتعقيب .
مع خالص تقديري .


----------



## حسام الحو (24 يوليو 2009)

تابع ما سبق 
الفصل 7
chapter 7


----------



## m_owies (25 يوليو 2009)

رائع جدا.... شكرا ع المجهود وننتظر الباقي


----------



## foratfaris (29 يوليو 2009)

سؤال للاخوة اللي حصلوا على الشهادة... من قبل ...
فقد تلقيت الشهادة منذ قليل وكنت اتوقع ان تكون (CCE ) او CCC ولكن ما كتب فيها كان 
Certified Cost Technician
فما هو السبب ؟


----------



## foratfaris (29 يوليو 2009)

سؤال للاخوة اللي حصلوا على الشهادة... من قبل ...
فقد تلقيت الشهادة منذ قليل وكنت اتوقع ان تكون (CCE ) او CCC ولكن ما كتب فيها كان 
Certified Cost Technician
فما هو السبب ؟


----------



## حسام الحو (29 يوليو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس foratfaris
هذه الشهادة بتمنح اذا كانت الخبرة أقل من 8 سنوات .
CCT (Certified Cost Technician)
What is an Certified Cost Technician (CCT)?
The Certified Cost Technician program was established to give less experienced professionals the opportunity to advance their cost engineering skills and professional development, and be distinguished as an Certified Cost Technician prior to obtaining the prerequisite 8 years of relevant experience necessary to become certified as a CCE/CCC. This option requires passing a different exam, and provides an alternative path for becoming certified​لكن الامتحان الخاص بها مغاير عن cce وايضا زمنه تقريبا 3.5 ساعة وان كان نفس المنهج ، فكم كان زمن الامتحان اللى حضرتك امتحنته؟
ادخل على الموقع الخاص بهم لمزيد من الاستفسار وستجد تفصل أكثر من ذلك 
على العموم الحمد لله حصولك على الشهادة وبالتوفيق دائما ، وارجو أن تفيدنا بمشاركتك معنا .


----------



## ابوسعاد (29 يوليو 2009)

الاخ المحترم مهندس حسام
شكري العميق على هذا المجهود الرائع ندعو الله لك بالتوفيق وان يجعل مشاركاتك في ميزان حسناتك
وفي حال احتجت اي خدمة او مساعدة فلا تتردد في طلبها ليس مني فقط ولكن من كافة الاخوة فكلنا هنا اسرة واحدة وان لم تتلاقى الوجوه فالقلوب متلاقية ومتالفة بفضل الله
والحمد لله لدينا في ملتقانا العزيز خبرات ماشاء الله عليها وعني شخصيا وفي حال اي شيئ له علاقة بالتسعير انا في الخدمة مباشرة 
مع خالص تحياتي ودعائي لكم بالتوفيق والسداد
اخوك مهندس محمد صقر
رئيس قسم تسعير بالمملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## حسام الحو (29 يوليو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس / محمد (أبوسعاد )
خالص شكرى وتقديري لكم ، والحقيقة أجمل ما في هذا الملتقى هذه النخبة الجميلة من الاخوة والاخوات الافاضل الذين تعرفت عليهم هنا ، وندعوا الله أن يجمعنا جميعا بالجنة .
أولا : أشكرك على الكلمات الرقيقة التى تفضلت بها .
ثانيا : أرجو أن تشارك معنا ان شاء الله خلال هذه المشاركة بما تراه مناسبا أو يحتاج الى توضيح أو اضافة وان شاء الله مؤكد سنتعلم الكثير من مشاركتكم القيمة حيث هذا الكورس له علاقة بالتسعير لكن بصورة أشمل وأعمق.
ويسعدنى ويشرفنى التواصل مع حضرتك وجميع من بالملتقى .
وجزاك الله وجميع المشاركين خيرا كثيرا .


----------



## حسام الحو (29 يوليو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس / محمد (أبوسعاد )
خالص شكرى وتقديري لكم ، والحقيقة أجمل ما في هذا الملتقى هذه النخبة الجميلة من الاخوة والاخوات الافاضل الذين تعرفت عليهم هنا ، وندعوا الله أن يجمعنا جميعا بالجنة .
أولا : أشكرك على الكلمات الرقيقة التى تفضلت بها .
ثانيا : أرجو أن تشارك معنا ان شاء الله خلال هذه المشاركة بما تراه مناسبا أو يحتاج الى توضيح أو اضافة وان شاء الله مؤكد سنتعلم الكثير من مشاركتكم القيمة حيث هذا الكورس له علاقة بالتسعير لكن بصورة أشمل وأعمق.
ويسعدنى ويشرفنى التواصل مع حضرتك وجميع من بالملتقى .
وجزاك الله وجميع المشاركين خيرا كثيرا .


----------



## mustafasas (29 يوليو 2009)

اخونا حسام الحو جزاك الله خير الجزاء و الله ربنا يجزيك خير علي مثابرتك علي الشرح و ان شاء الله انا حبدء قريبا دراسة الشهادة و فعلا مش شايل هم المداكرة بسبب موضوعك القيم هدا


----------



## mustafasas (29 يوليو 2009)

بالنسبة للاخ ابو سعاد نتمني منه عمل موضوع منفصل عن التسعير و يشرح لنا خبرته ويكون الشرح للمبتدئين و تدرج الصعوبة يزيد بعد كدة و ده في حالة كان عند حضرتك وقت و ربنا يجزيك


----------



## foratfaris (30 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز..الباشمهندس حسام ..
شكرا" على ردك السريع..... والوافي ..وطبعا" انا قدمت على فحص (CCE/CCC) بأقسامه الاربعة ....وقد قمت بالامس بمراسلتهم والاستفسار عن السبب مع ارفاق صورة عن الشهادة المستلمة ... واليوم ...وصلني الرد التالي
...We will be doing certificates again in a couple of weeks and I will send you a corrected certificate. Sorry for the inconvenience
والحمدلله على كل حال 
(بالمناسبة انا دوما" الي وضع خاص بالشهادات وبخربطتها... حتى شهادة الثانوية العامة كان فيها غلط وكانت اقل من المجموع الحقيقي ..و اقتضت اصدار خاص من وزير التعليم... وكان فيها inconvenience )
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## foratfaris (30 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز..الباشمهندس حسام ..
شكرا" على ردك السريع..... والوافي ..وطبعا" انا قدمت على فحص (CCE/CCC) بأقسامه الاربعة ....وقد قمت بالامس بمراسلتهم والاستفسار عن السبب مع ارفاق صورة عن الشهادة المستلمة ... واليوم ...وصلني الرد التالي
...We will be doing certificates again in a couple of weeks and I will send you a corrected certificate. Sorry for the inconvenience
والحمدلله على كل حال 
(بالمناسبة انا دوما" الي وضع خاص بالشهادات وبخربطتها... حتى شهادة الثانوية العامة كان فيها غلط وكانت اقل من المجموع الحقيقي ..و اقتضت اصدار خاص من وزير التعليم... وكان فيها inconvenience )
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## حسام الحو (30 يوليو 2009)

مبارك عليك ياباشمهندس وان شاء الله بالتوفيق دائما ، وارجو ان تفيدنا عن مستوى الاختبار وتفيدنا عن تجربتك ان أمكن ذلك .


----------



## mustafasas (31 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك اخ foratfaris و ربنا ينفعك باللي انت وصلت اليه بس ربنا يكرمك يا ريت بقا تقولنا بالتفصيل عن الكتب اللي اشتغلت منها و حليت امتحانات منين و الفترة اللي استمريت تداكر فيها لغاية ما دخلت الامتحان و يا ريت في موضوع منفصل و بكدة تضيف لاخونا حسام في مشاركته الرائعة و جزاكما الله خيرا


----------



## foratfaris (7 أغسطس 2009)

الله يبارك فيكم ... وعقبالكم ... انشالله.. وقريبا" انشاءالله اقوم بالمطلوب عزيزي .... mustafasas


----------



## essa2000eg (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم الرائع المهندس حسام 
اتوجه لك بخالص التقدير والشكر العميق على مجهوداتك الرائعة 
لكنى الاحظ انك منذ فترة لم تشرح اجزاء جديدة لذا ارجو منك مواصلة المسيرة لان ما تقوم به يعد فى ميزان حساناتك فانه علم ينتفع به وسيكون صدقة جارية لك الى يوم القيامة لذا اشحذ الهمة ثانية وواصل ما بدات وكلنا ندعمك وندعو لك بالتوفيق والسداد وكم اتمنى ان نستطيع ان نلتقى يوما ونتعارف فانه لشرف عظيم لى ان التقى بك انا الان اعمل بالرياض بالسعودية وان شاء الله ساكون فى اجازة فى مصر فى اجازة نصف العام ارجو ان نلتقى وشكرا


----------



## حسام الحو (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ المهندس الفاضل/ essa2000eg
الحقيقة شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك وان شاء الله نستكمل ما بدأناه معاً ، واعتذر عن الانقطاع فترة حيث أننى كنت مسافر من اول اغسطس ولسه راجع ولم أدخل الملتقى طوال هذه الفترة للانشغال .
فأقدم اعتذارى مرة أخرى .


----------



## حسام الحو (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*استكمال الفصل السابع*

كل عام وحضراتكم جميعا بكل خير بمناسبة عيد الفطر وتقبل لله منا ومنكم 
نستكمل الملفات الخاصة بالفصل السابع 
وارجو تجميع الفصل كله بملف واحد .
مع خالص تقديريى لكم .


----------



## حسام الحو (22 سبتمبر 2009)

تابع الفصل السابع
الملف الاخير


----------



## eng_mb (30 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذا الموضوع الهام
وعندي سؤال هام
هل تتوفر دورات او كورسات للمساعدة على نيل هذه الشهادة في جدة السعودية 

ولكم خالص شكري


----------



## حسام الحو (13 أكتوبر 2009)

الفصل الثامن Chapter 8
Activity-Based Cost Management
نظام التكلفة على أساس النشاط
مقدمة سريعة : "نظام التكلفة على أساس النشاط الذي يركز في أحد حوانبه الاساسية على مشكلة تخصيص التكاليف الغير مباشرة ويعالج طريقة الاسلوب التقليدي Traditional costing حيث يتم تحميل التكاليف الغير مباشرة المجمعة داخل مراكز الانتاج على المنتجات الاساسية حسب ساعات العمل أو ساعات دوران الالات او طبقا لتكلفة المواد المباشرة او تكلفة الاجور المباشرة وكل هذا لا يؤدي الى قياس دقيق لتكلفة المنتج ومن ثم تكلفة الوحدة من كل منتج حيث أن الاسلوب التقليدي لتخصيص التكاليف الغير مباشرة يستخدم أسس التحميل المرتبطة بالحجم على الرغم من أن كثير من بنود التكليف غير مباشرة لا ترتبط بهذه الأسس مما أدى الى التوجه الى الاسلوب الحديث وهو Activity-Based Costing حيث يستخدم النشاط Activity كأساس "
المرجع : محاسبة التكاليف الاصول العلمية والعملية د/ شوقي فودة - د/ جودة زغلول .

- مرفق ملف باللغة العربية " منقول " ولا أعرف اسم صاحب الملف حتى أذكره فله الاجر والثواب ان شاء الله والشكر والتقدير ابدأ به أولا لتأخذ فكرة عن الموضوع .
- مرفق 5 ملفات من الكتاب الاساسي .
- مرفق كتاب : 
ACTIVITY-BASED COST MANAGEMENT
An Executive’s Guide
المؤلف :Gary Cokins
وهو نفس مؤلف الفصل الموجود بكتاب الكورس .
وتقريبا الموجود بالفصل هو مختصر من هذا الكتاب .
مع خالص تقديري لكم جميعا .


----------



## حسام الحو (13 أكتوبر 2009)

تابع المشاركة السابقة ...


----------



## خالددفع الله (13 أكتوبر 2009)

والله مشكور على الموضوع الشيق ولدى الرغبة فى دراسة هذه الشهادة ولكن لا اعرف مؤسسات تمنح الشهادة فى الوطن العربى


----------



## حسام الحو (13 أكتوبر 2009)

تابع المشاركة السابقة ...


----------



## essa2000eg (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم المهندس حسام

مجهود رائع جدا واننى ارى انك انجزت انجاز محترم وانا متابع لكل ما تنشر وكم اتمنى ان تتم ما بدات فصدقنى يا اخى انه سوف سيكون كتاب ممتاز عن التكلفة وان كان يحتاج بعض التنقيح فيمكن ان نفتح باب المشاركة للاعضاء فى ابداء مقترحاتهم من اجل تطوير الكتاب ولكن بعد ان تنجح انت باذن الله فى الانتهاء من الباب الثاتى حساب التكلفة او COST Estimate وخالص امانينا ودعواتنا لك بالتوفيق


----------



## حسام الحو (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس / essa2000eg
شاكر لك المتابعة للموضوع والتشجيع المستمر منك ، وان شاء الله نستكمل بقية الفصول سوياً 
ولعل البطء والتأخير يرجع طبعا أولا لعدم التفرغ وثانيا موضوعات هذا الكورس متشعبة جدا وتدخل في أكثر من مجال وليس المجال الهندسي فقط وتحتاج لمزيد من البحث لاننى للاسف من النوعية اللى مش بأعرف" أفوت" كلمة في الكتاب اللى أحاول أن أفهمها طبعا بقدر الامكان بحيث لما اقول أنا درست كتاب CCE يبقى فعلا أنا مستوعب اللى بأقوله .
وكما اتفقنا في أول الكورس اننا نذاكر سويا لمحاولة الفهم والتطبيق في مجال عملنا ويأتي اجتياز الامتحان والحصول على لقب CCE فى أخر اهتمامي الشخصي .
وان شاء الله في النهاية نكون على الاقل فتحنا الطريق لمن يريد دراسة هذه الشهادة ونترك الباقي له من حيث تصحيح أخطائنا والاستدراك علينا و اضافة ابداعاته الشخصية .
فخالص شكرى واحترامي لك وجميع المشاركين .


----------



## qazi12 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

first of all im appreciating your efforts. my caree is senior cost controller, newlly i enrolled in company which need to establish cost control division. the problem i foubd is the data and format of it, most of people didnt understant the basic of requirments. for example if there is cost acount system in the company , how can i controlling the cost in details, further more ,the item description is different between the diffrent department(procurment, financial, estimation)...to have cost control system needs a proper company system , which rarely found in the construction companies.


----------



## mao2009 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكر*

مشكور اخوي جدا ع هذا المجهود الرائع والكبير

وبانتظار باقي السلسة ع احر من الجمر

ويارب تكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مروان المزوغي 78 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يبش مهندس على هذا الشرح الرائع ونطمع منك في المزيد ونحن في انتظار المزيد منك و نتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## حسام الحو (10 نوفمبر 2009)

نبدأ ان شاء الله
Section 2 Cost Estimating
Chapter 9 Estimating
هذا الفصل مهم جدأ وانصح الجميع بقراءته جيدا وفي نهايته ستجد أنك قد حصلت على معلومات مفيدة في هذا المجال المرتبط ارتباط وثيق بادراة المشروعات .
أولا : يرجى تجميع الملفات المرفقة hussam estimation من 1 الى 12 في ملف واحد حيث هذا التقسيم فقط للملائمة مع سعة تحميل ملفات الملتقى .
ثانيا : كما سبق بالمشاركات السابقة الخلفية الصفراء هى مواضيع الكتاب الاصلي بعد تنسيقها ، الخلفية الزرقاء هى قاموس التعريفات من ملحقات الكتاب الاصلي ، غير ذلك هى معلومات اضافية مفيدة من كتب خارجية .
ثالثا : بعض التوضيحات المتعلقة بالكتاب :
يبد أ الحديث عن أهمية Cost Estimating ومدى أهمية دقة تقدير التكلفة ESTIMATE ACCURACY بالنسبة للمالك والمقاول ومدى تأثيرها على التمويل والربح وغير ذلك .
ثم يبد ا تقسيم تقدير التكلفة ESTIMATE CLASSIFICATIONS الى 5 مستويات حسب توفر المعلومات عن المشروع المراد تقدير تكلفته level of project definition .
فمثلا في مجال الانشاءات المعلومات المتوفرة في بداية المشروع مثلا مرحلة التصميم تختلف عنها عند طرح المشروع للمناقصة تختلف عنها عند بدء تنفيذ المشروع ، وبالتالى تختلف الغرض من وضع هذا التقدير end usage of the estimate ومنهجية او اسلوب تقدير التكلفة estimating methodology حسب المستويات الخمس المختلفة .
ووضح ذلك في جدول لطيف جدا وهام جدا أن تعرف أنت في أى مستوى أو مرحلة عند تقدير التكلفة لاختاير الاسلوب الامثل لتقدير التكلفة .
يبدأ في تقسيم النهج المتبع لتقدير التكلفة estimating methodology الى قسمين :
estimating Conceptual و deterministic estimating 
القسم Conceptual estimating :
are typically used for Class 5 and Class 4 (and sometimes Class 3) estimates. 
يعنى هو اسلوب تقدير للتكلفة في حالة بداية المشروع وتوفر معلومات قليلة عن المشروع وبطريقة حسابية من خلال مشروع مشابه تم تنفيذه من قبل يتم تقدير تكلفة المشروع الجديد .
يستخدم أكثر من اسلوب للحساب :
-	end-product units,
- physical dimensions,
- capacity factor,
- various ratio or factor methods, and
- parametric modeling.
بعض الاساليب المذكورة بكتب اخرى :
Expert opinion 
Analogy method 
تسمى هذه المنهجية أيضا بــ Top - Down estimate لآننا نأخذ القيمة النهائية للمشروع المشابه top ثم نبدأ في تقدير قيمة المشروع المطلوب والنزول Down في تقدير مكونات المشروع المطلوب لعدم توفر معلومات كافية وتفصيلية عنه .
القسم الثاني deterministic estimating أو 
Detailed Estimating Methodologies :
وظاهر من التسمية توفر قدر كبير من المعلومات عن المشروع وبالتالى يمكن عمل تقدير تفصيلي للتكلفة تبدأ بحصر الاعمال وتحديد الاحتياجات من الموارد وغير ذلك ..
لذلك يسمى هذا القسم بــ bottom - up estimate لاننا نبدأ من أسفل ( من الانشطة ) ونبدأ في الصعود الى اعلى حتى نصل لتحديد تكلفة المشروع الاجمالية .
وواضح أن هذا القسم يبدا من :
(Class 3 through Class 1 estimates). 
ثم بعد ذلك يستكمل بعض الموضوعات المتعلقة بما سبق .
ان شاء الله اتمنى لكم الاستفادة .


----------



## حسام الحو (11 نوفمبر 2009)

تابع المشاركة السابقة


----------



## حسام الحو (11 نوفمبر 2009)

تابع المشاركة السابقة


----------



## حسام الحو (11 نوفمبر 2009)

تابع المشاركة السابقة


----------



## حسام الحو (11 نوفمبر 2009)

تابع المشاركة السابقة
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير لكم جميعاً.


----------



## essa2000eg (11 نوفمبر 2009)

:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:

رائع ممتاز يا حسام هو ده الشغل 

ربنا يكرمك ويرزقك الطاعة والعلم والايمان ويجعل مجهودك ده فى ميزان حسانتك وتاكد ان تعبك لن يضيع هدرا المهم انك تجعل النيه لوجه الله تعالى ولخدمة الامة الاسلامية وبالتوفيق والى الامام يا بطل

اخوك محمد عيسى​


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشاركة متواضعة كتعبير عن الشكر والتقدير لجهود المهندس حسام*

جازاك الله خيرا يا مهندس حسام عن المجهود الرائع الذي تبذله وأنا للمرة الثانية أحاول عرض خدماتي بخصوص The Association for the Advancement of the Cost Engineers حيث أنني المسؤول عن الإمتحانات التي تعقد في الإمارات العربية المتحدة للحصول على الشهادات المختلفة التي يصدرها AACEI وللعلم فإنني أحب أن أوضح للزملاء الأفاضل أن هناك فروع في كل من : منطقة الخليج العربي (ومركزها المملكة العربية السعودية)، الكويت، الإمارات العربية المتحدة، مصر والسودان وقريبا سعلن إفتتاح فرع جديد في الأردن. وأنا إرفق هذه المشاركة البسيطة وأسأل الله أن يجعل فيها النفع والفائدة لجميع الزملاء عموما وللمهندس حسام خصوصا عسى أن يجد فيها مادة للبحث الذي يجريه حيث أن المرفقات هي من منشورات ال AACEI .


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (11 نوفمبر 2009)

وأيضا الملف التالي


----------



## حسام الحو (11 نوفمبر 2009)

خالص شكرى وتقديري لجميع الاخوة الأفاضل بالملتقى ولكل من تكرم بالردود السابقة .
الاخ الفاضل المهندس / محمد عيسى 
جزاك الله خيرا على ردودك الدائمة المشجعة وربنا يوفقك الى كل خير وسعادة .
الاخ الفاضل المهندس / عيسى محمد سمحه
لا أستطيع أن أعبر عن مدى شكري وتقديري العميق على مشاركتك بهذه الملفات الرائعة ، وأرجو ان شاء الله أن تستمر في هذا العطاء الجميل بما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع .
أرجو ايضا ان لو ان هناك نماذج لبعض اسئلة امتحان هذه الشهادة أن تمدنا بها طبعا ان أمكن ذلك .
مع رجاء الاستمرار بالمشاركة معنا للاستفادة من خبرتك في مجال هذا الكورس .
مع خالص احترامي وتقديري وجزاك الله خيرا مرة أخرى على المشاركة المتميزة وليست " المتواضعة" ويكفي أنها مرسلة منك لنتشرف نحن بها .
واسمحوا لي باهدائكم هذا الكتاب لمن يريد أن يستزيد عن موضوع cost estimating.


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*نموذج عن الأسئلة*

عناية المهندس حسام

أشكرك كثيراً على تواضعكم معي وأكرر إستعدادي لأي مساعدة للزملاء الأفاضل.

مرفق تالياً نموذج عن ألأسئلة ومتطلبات ال aace للإمتحان المكتوب وورقة البحث.
أسأل الله أن ينفعكم بها


----------



## عبد الله العمري (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أخ حسام على هذه الباقة الرائعة


----------



## عبد الله العمري (12 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكر الأخوة الزملاء على جهودهم وأتمنىمن الله لنا ولهم التوفيق


----------



## النسر الاخضر2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع abc


----------



## ياسر العبد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saryadel (23 نوفمبر 2009)

برجاء أيضا إضافة الكتب الإضافية الناقصة من كتب الإعداد للشهادة و التي أشار إليها أحد الزملاء سابقا

و لكم جزيل الشكر و جزاكم الله خير علي الإفادة


----------



## saryadel (26 نوفمبر 2009)

برجاء الرد و الإفادة


----------



## saryadel (30 نوفمبر 2009)

برجاء الإفادة


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس Saryadel
لقد تفضل المهندس حسام بالرد في رقم المشاركة : [49 (permalink)] على هذا الإستفسار وذكر (أن بالنسبة للكتب المذكورة فهى كتب تكميلية وليس الكتب الاساسية والحقيقة لم احصل عليها اولا أعلم احد رفعها بالمنتدى ، بس يعنى لا تقلق ذاكر الكتاب الاساسي مع الاضافات التي نذكرها هنا وان شاء الله اعتقد انها تكفى وزيادة) .

بالإضافة لذلك ولدى مراجعة موقع ال AACEI فقد وجدت النص التالي:

Recommended but not necessary

Jelen's Cost and Optimization Engineering, 3rd edition (No longer in print)

Project Management: A Reference for Professionals

وهذا يؤكد رأي المهندس حسام.


----------



## saryadel (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس عيسي

علي بركة الله إن شاء الله , حاركز علي الكتب الأخري و ربنا يسهل

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (5 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز وهام ومشاركات متميزة سواء المشاركة الأساسية من المهندس حسام أو المداخلات التى أثرتها يا ليت عندى ما أشارك به ان ايضاً ولكن مع الأسف أنا هنا متلقى فقط ولكن اذا وجدت ما يفيد فلن اتردد فى اضافته للموضوع
لكل من شارك جزيل الشكر و دوام التفوق والتميز كما نرجو كما تم التنويه من قبل من السادة المشرفين اضافة مشاركات حتى تظل مثل هذه المواضيع الهامة فى مقدمة الملتقى


----------



## حسام الحو (12 ديسمبر 2009)

خالص شكري وتقديري لجميع الاخوة الذين تكرموا بالرد .
الاخ المهندس / saryadel اسف لعدم الرد لعدم تواجدي بالملتقى الفترة السابقة ، وقد تكرم المهندس الفاضل / عيسى بالرد فخالص التحية لك وله ، وان شاء الله توفق في الحصول على الكتب المساعدة .
الاخ المهندس / أحمد شوقي خالص الشكر على ردك اللطيف واولا : شرف لي مجرد تواجدك بالمشاركة - ثانيا :ابحث وان شاء الله سوف تجد ما يفيدنا وتشاركنا به ، والموضوع كله مجرد مذاكرة جماعية مع بعضنا البعض حتى نستكمل الموضوع ان شاء الله .
نستكمل ان شاء الله 
Section 2 Cost Estimating
Chapter 10 Process Product Manufacturing
بعض النقاط التوضيحية لهذا الفصل .
1- يتحدث في هذا الفصل عن التكاليف الصناعية أو ( تكاليف الانتاج أو تكاليف المصنع )
Manufacturing cost 
وهى التكاليف التي تصاحب عملية تصنيع المنتج (الانتاج) .
وتشمل : 
1-تكلفة المواد الخام المباشرة . (direct materials ( raw materials cost
تضم تكلفة المواد الخام والمواد المصنعة جزئيا والاجزاء تامة الصنع التى تدخل بحالتها في العملية الانتاجية لتشكيل النتج النهائي والتي يمكن بسهولة نسبية تحديد انتمائها للمنتج . مثلا :" تكلفة الخشب في صناعة الاثاث ".
2-تكلفة الاجور المباشرة .direct labor
مثل ما سبق حيث تشمل الاجور المستحقة للعمال باختلاف درجاتهم ومهارتهم والتى كن بسهولة نسبية وبتكلفة اقتصادية تتبع انتمائها للمنتج .
3-التكلفة الصناعية الاضافية Manufacturing overhead او factory overhead او 
factory overhead 
( يطلق عليه ايضا بالكتاب :
General works expense or factory overhead 
represents the indirect cost of operating a plant or factory and is dependent upon both investment and labor​. . 
وتشمل جميع بنود التكاليف عدا تكلفة المواد والاجور المباشرة :
-تكلفة المواد الخام الغير المباشرة indirect materials,
- تكلفة الاجور الغير مباشرة indirect labor, 
- التكاليف الصناعية الاخرى للمصنع factory-related costs وتشمل :
جميع بنود التكاليف الغير مباشرة الاخرى مثل : "تكاليف الاضاءة - التأمين - الايجار - تكلفة اهلاك الادوات والمعدات - الخدمات" -...
المصدر (بتصرف ) من كتاب " المحاسبة على التكلفة الفعلية " أ.د / محمد أبو رمان د/ شوقي فودة " 

أمر هام هنا :
It is important to note that :
indirect or factory overhead (general works expense) does not include so-called general expense (i.e., marketing or sales cost) and administrative expense.​سيتم الحديث عن ذلك بالتفصيل بالفصل القادم .

2- تكلفة المنتجات العرضية By Products:
"يطلق مصطلح By Products على المنتجات العرضية .
وهى المنتجات ذات القيمة السوقية المنخفضة نسبيا أو لا قيمة لها على الاطلاق . وهذه المنتجات العرضية تصاحب انتاج المنتجات الرئيسية ، حيث لا يتم اجراء العملية الصناعية بقصد انتاج المنتج العرضي ، وانما تهدف الى العملية الصناعية اساسا لانتاج المنتج الرئيسي ولكن لا يمكن انتاج المنتج الرئيسي بدون المنتج العرضي ، وقد تحتاج المنتجات العرضية لعمليات صناعية حتى يمكن بيعه ويكون له قيمة بيعية موجبة .
الفضلات أو البواقي scrap هى بواقي المواد الخام المستخدمة مثل فضلات القماش - الصفيح - برادة الحديد كسر ونشارة الخشب .. وهذه المواد يمكن بيعها بحالتها كما قد يمكن اجراء عمليات صناعية اخرى عليها قبل بيعها ، فاذا ما تقرر اجراء عمليات صناعية على هذه المواد فانه يطلق عليها منتجات عرضية By Products وليست فضلات .
واما العوادم waste فيقصد بها المواد المتبقية التى ليس لها قيمة بيعية أو قيمتها البيعية سالبة لانه لا يمكن التخلص منها دون انفاق بعض المصروفات .
والواقع أن الفروق بين المنتجات العرضية والبواقي والفضلات ليس واضحا ويختلف من شركة الى اخرى ."
المصدر : " نظم التكاليف - الاصول العلمية والعملية " د/ على محمد الجوهري " 

كل ماسبق يدخل في سياق تقدير التكلفة وأهمية تحديد جميع عناصر التكلفة المتعلقة بالانتاج .
وسنجد هنا أنه تحدث عن مواضيع سبق الحديث عنها في فصول سابقة مثل : طرق الاهلاك DEPRECIATION - نقطة التعادل breakeven point وسيتم الحديث عنها مرة أخرى في الفصل القادم .
مع خالص تقديري للجميع .


----------



## حسام الحو (16 ديسمبر 2009)

نستكمل ان شاء الله 
مازلنا مع : Section 2 Cost Estimating
اليوم نبدأ مع :
Chapter 11 Discrete Product Manufacturing
هنا يفرد هذا الفصل لنوع اخر من المنتجات وهى تصنيع المنتجات المنفردة أو المنفصلة التى تعتبر مكون في حد ذاتها مثلا صناعة الكمبيوتر - السيارات - التليفزيونات - الكاميرات ..
وبالفصل السابق تكلم عن المنتجات التى يطلق عليها 
Process Product Manufacturing مثلا : صناعة الاطعمة - البترول - الاقمشة - الاصباغ ...
والملفات المرفقة بها بعض الاضافات المفيدة للفرق بين النوعين .
الكلام بهذا الفصل واضح ولا يحتاج لكلام كثير اضافي .
والحقيقة لا أجد مبرر لوضع كل نوع بفصل منفرد بالكتاب فالكلام هنا عن التكلفة وليس في مجال التصنيع وتصنيفه وانواعه ، وتقدير التكلفة واحد بكلا النوعين .
وستجد الكثير من الكلام المكرر من حيث التكلفة مرة أخرى حيث تكلم بالفصل السابق عن التكاليف الصناعية وزاد هنا التكاليف الغير صناعية ليحسب التكلفة الكلية .
ايضا تحدث عن نقطة التعادل وما يتعلق بها وسبق الكلام عنها بأكثر من فصل لكن هنا بيعطي مثال كامل لحساب نقطة التعادل وغيرها .
الجديد هنا تكلم باختصار شديد عن بعض الاساليب الفنية الحديثة المستخدمة بالصناعة لزيادة الكفاءة والادارة وتقليل الفاقد وزيادة الجودة وتقليل وقت الانتاج وتقليل التكلفة :
Some of these philosophies/techniques are: 
computer-aided process planning (CAPP), 
concurrent engineering, 
group technology,
just-in time,
lean manufacturing,
materials requirement planning,
supply-chain management, and 
total quality management.
وكل اسلوب يعتبر موضوع بمفرده لكن هنا فقط يعطيك فكرة ويجب أن تعرف تميز بين كل اسلوب .
من يريد التوسع توجد العديد من الكتب القيمة بمكتبة الملتقى ( مكتبة المواضيع الصناعية ) فجزى الله القائمين عليها خيرا .
مرفق الملفات الخاصة بهذا الفصل يرجى تجميها بملف واحد .
مع خالص شكرى وتقديري للجميع .


----------



## حسام الحو (16 ديسمبر 2009)

تابع المشاركة السابقة .


----------



## حسام الحو (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الملف الاخير - تابع المشاركة السابقة


----------



## حسام الحو (17 ديسمبر 2009)

نستكمل ان شاء الله 
نبدأ اليوم قسم جديد من الكتاب :
Section 3
Planning & Scheduling
يتفرع الى فصلين :
Chapter 12 Planning
Chapter 13 Scheduling
حيث يبدأ هنا في الدخول بمجال التخطيط وما يتبعه من مواضيع .
اليوم نبدأ مع :
Chapter 12 Planning
فصل عادي جداً في اعتقادي يفتقد الصياغة الهندسية في كتابته ، وكان من الممكن دمجه مع الفصل القادم Scheduling..
المهم : من النقاط الهامة هنا أن نفرق بين Planning و Scheduling 
حيث يفرق معهد AACE INTERNATIONAL بينهما وستجد بملف الشرح الفرق بينهما .
وهذا القسم Planning & Scheduling والاقسام التالية مفيدة لمن يدرس شهادة PLANNING & SCHEDULING PROFESSIONAL (PSP)
لنفس المعهد .
بقية مواضيع الفصل قراءة عادية .
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير لكم .


----------



## ALMANSOUR (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية يامهندس ويجزاك خير على الموضوع و المعلومات الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## حسام الحو (21 ديسمبر 2009)

خالص الشكر والتقدير الاخ المهندس / ALMANSOUR لتكرمك بالرد .
نستكمل ان شاء الله
Chapter 13 Scheduling
طبعا موضوع هذا الفصل واسع جداً وتم تأليف كثير من الكتب في هذا الموضوع بل أن أغلب كتب ادراة المشروعات يدخل ضمنها هذا الموضوع ومنها كتاب PMBOK و الكتب المؤلفة عليه وغيرها من كتب التخطيط المتخصصة فيمكن الرجوع لها لمن أراد المزيد من المعرفة وهذا ضروري جدا .
الكلام ان شاء الله واضح بهذا الفصل والملفات المرفقة بها بعض الزيادات المفيدة .
مثل ما ذكرت سابقا أن هذا الفصل Scheduling و الفصل السابق والاقسام التالية مفيدة لمن يدرس شهادة PLANNING & SCHEDULING PROFESSIONAL (PSP) وستحتاج الى الرجوع له عند دراسة كورس PSP .
ولعلنا ان شاء نفرد مشاركة لمذاكرة كورسPLANNING & SCHEDULING PROFESSIONAL (PSP) ونتكلم بالتفصيل عن Scheduling و PLANNING ومشكلة كورس psp أن الكتاب الخاص به مجرد نقاط أو عنوانين للمواضيع بدون شرح أو تفصيل ، وتحتاج الى الرجوع الى المراجع للتوسع بكل موضوع ويحتاج الى مجهود ، وهذه طبيعة كورسات AACE INTERNATIONAL .

توجد مشاركة سابقة بالملتقى بعنوان " قبل أن تبدأ بتعلم البريمفيرا " فيها توضيح لكثير من مواضيع هذا الفصل .
مع خالص شكرى وتقديري .


----------



## حسام الحو (22 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومة فنية هامة ودقيقة استكمالا لهذا الفصل حصريا لاعضاء الملتقى الافاضل المتابعين للمشاركة:
عند عمل حسابات الشبكة الامامية The forward pass والتى تستخدم التواريخ المبكرة للنشاط تلاحظ الاتي :
لحاسب early finish EF 
EF = ES + D -1
أى يساوى البداية المبكرة + مدة تنفيذ النشاط - 1 وهكذا لباقي الانشطة 
فمثلا النشاط A يبدأ في اليوم الرابع ومدة تنفيذ 3 ، سينتهي في اليوم (4+3-1) السادس
ويبدأ النشاط التالي له ( المرتبط معه بعلاقة FS ) في اليوم السابع... وهكذا 
هذه الشبكة ستعتبر بداية أول نشاط للشبكة يبدأ في اليوم الاول (1) 
برجاء انظر لأمثلة الكتاب بالملفات المرفقة سابقا . وهذه طريقة حساب موضوع الكورس الذى نتذاكره أو طريقة حساب معهد AACE INTERNATIONAL وايضا الطريقة المتبعة في حسابات Primavera .
ستجد في كتب أخرى ومراجع يستخدم اسلوب أخر :
لحاسب early finish EF 
EF = ES + D 
أى يساوى البداية المبكرة + مدة تنفيذ النشاط .. وهكذا لباقي الانشطة 
فمثلا النشاط A يبدأ في اليوم الرابع ومدة تنفيذ 3 ، سينتهي في اليوم (4+3) السابع 
ويبدأ النشاط التالي له ( المرتبط معه بعلاقة FS ) في اليوم الثامن... وهكذا 
هذه الشبكة ستعتبر بداية أول نشاط للشبكة يبدأ في اليوم (0) 
عمليا الطريقتين في نهاية الامر تعطي نفس النتائج .
لكن ما الاساس التى قامت عليه كل طريقة .
الاساس للاسلوب الاول :
Activities are starused as having begun in the morning before work begins and having ended in the evening after work has ended.​يعنى النشاط A يبدأ في بداية يوم العمل مثلا 8 ص وينتهي قي نهاية مدة تنفيذه في نهاية العمل مثلا4م ، وتبدأ فعاليات النشاط التالي في صباح اليوم التالي لنهاية النشاط A
الاساس للاسلوب الثاني :
Activities are starused as having begun and end in the evening after work has ended.​يعنى النشاط A يبدأ في نهاية العمل مثلا4م وينتهي قي نهاية مدة تنفيذه في نهاية العمل مثلا4 م، وتبدأ فعاليات النشاط التالي مباشرة بعد نهاية النشاط A في 4م .
مرفق ملفين لتوضيح هذه النقطة وتأثيرها ولزيادة التوضيح .
أرجو ان شاء الله الفائدة للجميع .


----------



## حسام الحو (24 ديسمبر 2009)

نستكمل ان شاء الله
نبدأ مع قسم جديد
Section 4
Progress & Cost Control
Chapter 14
Progress Measurement and Earned Value
بعد أن أفرد الفصلين السابقين عن الخطة والبرنامج الزمني يتكلم هنا عن مرحلة متابعة البرنامج المخطط عند التنفيذ وعمل مراقبة للتكاليف والانتاجية وتقيم النتائج وهذا القسم كله هام جداً وفي نفس الوقت يعتبر سهل نوعا ما ومفهوم للمهتمين بمجال ادارة المشروعات .
في الفصل 14 يتكلم عن طرق قياس نسبة الانجاز وملائمة استخدام كل طريقة .
Measuring Work Progress
• Method 1—units completed
• Method 2—incremental milestone
• Method 3—start/finish
• Method 4—supervisor opinion
• Method 5—cost ratio
• Method 6—weighted or equivalent units​وطرق القياس المذكورة مفيدة وتعطي تأصيل علمي لبعض الطرق التى نستخدمها في عملنا ولا نعرف تأصيلها أو مصدرها العلمي ,
ثم الحديث عن الطريقة المشهورة ( طريقة القيمة المكتسبة ) Earned Value 
ويحددها في هذا الفصل للمشروعات ذات الموازنة الثابتة المحددة for Fixed Budget
وتوجد الكثير من المشاركات للزملاء بالملتقى عن Earned Value فيه توضيحات جميلة ومفيدة يرجى الرجوع لها .
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير .
مرفق 3 ملفات ومتبقي ملف واحد سأرسله تباعا لضيق الوقت .


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأخ المهندس المجد : حسام الحو المحترم*

جازاك الله خيرا عن المجهود الرائع وروح المثابرة التي تتمتع بها.


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (24 ديسمبر 2009)

لدي بعض الملفات بخصوص موقع القيمة المكتسبة ولكني لا أستطيع تحميلها " إدارة المرفقات لا تعمل" وأرجو من الإخوة الكرام في إدارة الملتقى التوجيه والنصيحه.


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكر على مجهود*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الزميل العزيز : م . حسام 
أولا :
أرجو من الله أن يوفقك في الأمتحان .
ثانيا :
تشكر على المشاركة التي ستقوم بها ، وهذا هو ( البحث العلمي الجماعي ) .
والمشاركة باذن الله ستكون من الزملاء المهتمين بذلك والفائدة باذن الله لجميع أعضاء المنتدى .
وشاورهم بالأمر ( ص )
وأمرهم شورى بينهم ( ص )
لك كل تحياتي وتقديري العميقين .


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكر الزميل حسام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الزميل العزيز : م . حسام 
أولا :
أرجو من الله أن يوفقك في الأمتحان .
ثانيا :
تشكر على المشاركة التي ستقوم بها ، وهذا هو ( البحث العلمي الجماعي ) .
والمشاركة باذن الله ستكون من الزملاء المهتمين بذلك والفائدة باذن الله لجميع أعضاء المنتدى .
وشاورهم بالأمر ( ص )
وأمرهم شورى بينهم ( ص )
لك كل تحياتي وتقديري العميقين .


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (24 ديسمبر 2009)

حسام الحو قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> ارجو ان تكون المشاركات السابقة قد نالت رضاكم واستفدتم ولو بالقليل منها .
> بدأت منذ فترة حضور دورة اعداد للحصول على شهادة
> certification of cost engineering by aace ومازالت مستمرة
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الزميل العزيز : م . حسام 
أولا :
أرجو من الله أن يوفقك في الأمتحان .
ثانيا :
تشكر على المشاركة التي ستقوم بها ، وهذا هو ( البحث العلمي الجماعي ) .
والمشاركة باذن الله ستكون من الزملاء المهتمين بذلك والفائدة باذن الله لجميع أعضاء المنتدى .
وشاورهم بالأمر ( ص )
وأمرهم شورى بينهم ( ص )
لك كل تحياتي وتقديري العميقين .


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكر الزميل حسام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الزميل العزيز : م . حسام 
أولا :
أرجو من الله أن يوفقك في الأمتحان .
ثانيا :
تشكر على المشاركة التي ستقوم بها ، وهذا هو ( البحث العلمي الجماعي ) .
والمشاركة باذن الله ستكون من الزملاء المهتمين بذلك والفائدة باذن الله لجميع أعضاء المنتدى .
وشاورهم بالأمر ( ص )
وأمرهم شورى بينهم ( ص )
لك كل تحياتي وتقديري العميقين .


----------



## حسام الحو (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ المهندس الفاضل / عيسى محمد سمحه 
جزاك الله خيرا على تشجعيك لي وفي انتظار مساهماتك القيمة
الاخ المهندس الفاضل / أحمد الشهيبي
جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك معنا
استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة مرفق الملف الرابع والاخير بخصوص
Chapter 14
Progress Measurement and Earned Value


----------



## essa2000eg (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

يوما وراء يوم تتفوق على نفسك يا حسام ممتاز جدا جدا


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشاركتي المتواضعة بخصوص موضوع القيمة المكتسبة*

المهندس حسام

جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشاركتي المتواضعة بخصوص موضوع القيمة المكتسبة*

أيضاً أتمنى ان تجدوا الملفات التالية مفيدة وأن ينفعكم الله تعالى بها


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*إضافة صغيرة حول مفهوم هندسة الكلفة*

المهندس حسام

أعتذر بداية كون الملفات المرفقة مع هذه المشاركة ليست على نفس خط مع عملك الرائع ولكني أعتقد أنها هامة فالملف الأول يحدد المتطلبات الخاصة بال Technical Paper والتي هي متطلب رئيسي للنجاح والإعتماد كمهندس كلفة. والثاني يتحدث عن مفهوم هندسة الكلفة والمهارات التي يجب توفرها لمهندس الكلفة.

أرجو أن تجدها أنت والزملاء الكرام مفيدة ونافعة


----------



## حسام الحو (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ المهندس الفاضل/ essa2000eg
جزاك الله خيرا على مجاملتك الرقيقة وربنا يوفقنا جميعا لكل ما يحب ويرضى .
الاخ المهندس الفاضل / عيسى محمد سمحه
مشاركاتك معنا جعلت للموضوع بريق وجمال فأرجو الله أن يزيدك علما وييسر لك الخير أينما كنت 
وارجو ان تستمر بتواصلك الفعال بالمشاركة .
واشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة المشجعة والرائع فعلا هو الصحبة الجميلة بهذا الملتقى وتسابق الجميع على العطاء ونفع اخوانه .
مع خالص التقدير لك ولجميع الزملاء .


----------



## حسام الحو (29 ديسمبر 2009)

نستكمل ان شاء الله
مازلنا مع Section 4
Progress & Cost Control
نبدأ مع الفصل 15
Chapter 15
Earned Value for Variable Budgets
هذا الفصل مكمل للفصل السابق له وايضا كان يمكن جمعهما بفصل واحد مع بعض الاختصار
هنا يتحدث عن استخدام طريقة القيمة المكتسبة ولكن مع موازنة متغيرة Variable Budgets بيضرب لها مثال للمشروعات التى يبدأ تنفيذها مبكرا قبل استكمال مرحلة التصميم بالكامل
فهنا تبدأ بوضع موازنة المشروع تقديريا ( كميا ونقديا ) ثم كلما استكمل مرحلة من مراحل تصميم المشروع يتم اتباعها فبالتالي ستغتير كميات بنود المشروع (ويعبر عنها بمعدل ساعات العمل workhour rates ) وقيمه ( ويعبر عنها dollar rates ) عن الموازنة الموضوعة تقديريا فهنا الموازنة متغيرة وليس كما بالفصل السابق موازنة ثابتة Fixed Budgets محددة لا تتغير مثلا كعقود Lump sum المقطوعية .
ومفهوم Earned Value ثابت بالنوعين ، ولكن بالموانات المتغيرة تحتاج الى عملية تعديل للكميات وهو مفهوم Quantity Adjusted Budget اى تعديل لمعدل ساعات العمل طبقا للكميات الفعلية المعدلة حتى يمكن حساب نسبة الانجاز وتطبيق طريقة القيمة المكتسبة .
ويضرب 3 امثلة توضيحية في اخر الفصل لطيفة في حالات مختلفة للموازنة Budgets 
مرفق ملف الفصل ان شاء الله يكون وافي للتوضيح .


----------



## حسام الحو (31 ديسمبر 2009)

نستكمل ان شاء الله 
مع Section 4
Progress & Cost Control
نبدأ مع الفصل 16
Chapter 16
Tracking Cost and Schedule Performance
مازال يتكلم عن طريقة القيمة المكتسبة ومرحلة المتابعة بعد التنفيذ ومقارنة القيم الفعلية مع المخططة وكما قلت طريقة القيمة المكتسبة لها الكثير من الشروح التي تغني عن أى توضيح اضافي بل الشروح الخارجية اكثر تنظيما من هذا الفصل وما سبقه عن طريقة القيمة المكتسبة ، وكما قلت بالملتقى الكثير من الشروح الطيبة وايضا اضافات المهندس العزيز / عيسى محمد سمحه.
أيضا الشرح اللطيف للمهندس / محمود الطحاوي ، مما يغني عن أى ضافة مني .
فلهم خالص التقدير 
المهم ليس فهم الطريقة نظريا بل تنفيذها فعليا بالشركات والمشروعات ومدى تفهم واقتناع العاملين وخصوصا المديرين لها .
مع اطيب التمنيات .


----------



## abosalah1 (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسام الحو (7 يناير 2010)

الفصل الاخير من القسم الرابع .
Section 4 
Progress and COST CONTROL
Chapter 17
Performance and Productivity Management
مرفق ملفات الشرح .
متبقي ملف رقم 3 سأرسله لاحقا .
مع الشكر .


----------



## حسام الحو (10 يناير 2010)

استكمال الفصل الاخير من القسم الرابع .
Section 4
Progress and COST CONTROL
Chapter 17
Performance and Productivity Management
الملف رقم 3 
مع بعض الملفات الاخرى أرجو ان تفيدكم .
مع الشكر .


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (11 يناير 2010)

*هكذا الرجال و الا فلا*

جزاك الله كل خير عنا و عن المسلمين جميعا
حقيقة انا لم تبدأ متابعتى للموضوع سوى من يومين لكنى فخور بمجهودك الرائع و اتمنى ان يديم الله عليك فضله و يوسع لك فى علمك يرفعك الى ما تتمنى


----------



## حسام الحو (12 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل / ابو فدوى و يمنى
خالص الشكر والتقدير لك ، والفضل الاول والخير لله ثم لكم بمشاركتكم الطيبة .

مرفق ملف جميل وصلنى عن طريق الاميل بعنوان :
Project-Management-Certifications-Compared-for-Publication-Final
مقارنة لطيفة بين الشهادات المختلفة اردت ان تشاركوني الاستفادة منه - كنت اريد ان افرد لهذا الملف مشاركة مستقلة وبعدين قلت مش بكثرة المشاركات خلينا هنا لحين لما نخلص باذن الله .
وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## boogyeng (13 يناير 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eedbakr (14 يناير 2010)

الله ينور يا هندسة


----------



## eedbakr (14 يناير 2010)

شكرا ياخواتي


----------



## حسام الحو (2 مارس 2010)

نستكمل ان شاء الله : فصل جديد يتكلم فيه عن ادارة المشروعات .
Section 5
Project Management
Chapter 18
Project Management Fundamentals


----------



## حسام الحو (4 مارس 2010)

نستكمل ان شاء الله :
Section 5
Project Management
Chapter 19
Project Organization Structure
الفصل18 ، الفصل 19 لا يحتاجان الى تعليق فالفصلين في رأي ضعيفين من حيث المحتوى .


----------



## حسام الحو (6 مارس 2010)

نستكمل ان شاء الله :
Section 5
Project Management
Chapter 20
Project Planning


----------



## حسام الحو (13 مارس 2010)

نستكمل ان شاء الله :
Section 5
Project Management
Chapter 21
Project Labor Cost Control
هذا الفصل من الفصول المهمة ، وطبعا للمتابع معنا يلاحظ أن سبق أن تكلم عن متابعة البرنامج الزمني والتكلفة من خلال شرحه لطريقة earned value بالفصول السابقة ، لكن هنا يهتم بمتابعة تكلفة العمالة نظرا لاعتبار تكلفة العمالة من عناصر التكلفة الهامة جدا بالمشروع ، ويتكلم هنا عن عمالة الانشاءات construction .
ويوضح أن هناك طريقتين لعمل نظام مراقبة التكلفة للعمالة :
the earned value method and 
the unit rates method
وطبعا الكلام يعتبر مكرر بالنسبة لطريقة earned value حيث سبق شرحها بالتفصيل .
يوجد مثال جيد لكل طريقة من المهم ستستفيد كثيرا اذا ذاكرتهما جيدا .
الكلام بالفصل واضح ومهم ومن الافضل أن يقرا معه فصول القسم4 (section 4) المتعلقة بمتابعة الانجاز ومراقبة التكاليف وكان من الافضل ضم هذا الفصل مع section 4 لكن لا يهم حيث يمكن مع القراءة والمذاكرة أن نخرج بتصور كامل عن مراقبة التكاليف حيث ألاحظ سؤال الاخوة كثيرا عن cost control على الرغم من شعوري بعدم الاهتمام الكافي بموضوع المشاركة من قبل الملتقى مع اهميته بالنسبة للمهندس وبالتوفيق للجميع .


----------



## princealamir (14 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع يا باشمهندس حسام
أنا أبحث في الموضوع منذ فترة علي أمل ايجاد اي مكان داخل مصر يساعد في دراسة الموضوع قبل اجتياز الامتحان وللأسف لم أجد
وأيضا الامتحان -طبقا واخر بحث- لابد ان تجتازه اما في السعودية(الخبر) أو في الامارات
أكرر شكري مرة أخري واستمر جزاك الله خير


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (14 مارس 2010)

جازاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس حسام على مجهودك الرائع وأعتذر عن إنشغالي الشديد الذي حال دون إستمرار تواصلي معك وأحب أن أبشر الزميل princealamir أننا إستطعنا الحصول على موافقة المعهد على عقد الإمتحان في عمان - الأردن بتاريخ 5/3/2010 وتم ذلك بنجاح والحمد لله . أما في مصر الشقيقة فيمكن أن يطلب أعضاء إدارة فرع مصر من المعهد السماح لهم بعقد إمتحانات في القاهرة وبذلك يتمكن الزملاء من عمل الإمتحانات في القاهرة دون الحاجة للسفر الى الإمارات أو السعودية .


----------



## princealamir (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي البشري يا باشمهندس عيسي وأرجو معرفة ما اذا كان الامتحان بالاردن سيتم ترتيبة بشكل دوري سنويا ام بشكل استثنائي في حالة طلب ذلك
وبجانب شكري السابق للمهندس حسام - فالشكر واجب لحضرتك وجميع من ساهم في هذه المشاركة الرائعة
يوجد عندي بعض الكتب لنفس الموضوع (بعضهم موجود بالفعل داخل المشاركة) برجاء الافاده عن طريقة رفعهم 
والكتب المتوفرة حاليا هي:
1- Construction Equipment Management for Engineers, Estimators, and Owners
2- Construction Schedule, Cost Optimization and Management
3- Cost Engineering Terminology
4- The Engineer's Cost Handbook Tools for Managing Project Costs
وإن شاء الله في إنتظار المزيد من الكتب 
برجاء أن تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (16 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

شكراً على الإهتمام و قد تم عقد الإمتحان هذه المرة بطلب شخصي لتوفر من يرغب في التقدم للإمتحان في الأردن وسوف يتم عمل الترتيب اللازم لعقد الإمتحان دورياً إنشاء الله عندما يتوفر التعريف الكافي لأكبر عدد ممكن من الزملاء الراغبين في التقدم للإمتحان. لقد بلغ عدد المتقدمين للإمتحان في الإمارات حوالي 80 مشارك في إمتحان شهر مارس لهذا العام علماً بأن المشاركين في عام 2009 بلغوا حوالي 230 مشارك على 4 مرات (في مارس ويونيو وأكتوبر و ديسمبر). أما بالنسبة لرفع الكتب فيمكنك ذلك عن طريق إستخدام طرقة الذهاب للنمط المتقدم (في أسفل الصفحه) وإتباع التعليمات بعد ذلك. 
مع خالص التحية للمهندس حسام والزملاء الكرام


----------



## princealamir (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا للاهتمام
ولكن للاسف لا يمكن رفع الملفات الا بعد تجاوز 100 مشاركة طبقا وتعليمات المنتدي
هل هناك من طريقه أخري لمحاولة مشاركة الزملاء الكرام في هذه المشاركه الجميلة


----------



## ismhos (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك اللة خير ولكنى كنت اريد ان اخذ شهادةevp فهل يمكنك ان تساعدنى


----------



## حسام الحو (29 مارس 2010)

الاخ المهندس الفاضل princealamir شكرا على المشاركة وارجو أن تستمر بالتواصل والمشاركة .
خالص الشكر والتقدير للمهندس عيسى محمد سمحه لتواصله الدائم ومشاركته الجاده .
الاخ المهندس الفاضل ismhos شكرا للمشاركة وشهادة Earned Value Professional احد كورسات نفس المعهد AACE International 
the Association for the Advancement of Cost Engineering
ادخل الموقع الخاص بهم وستجد التفاصيل وهو كورس خاص لدراسة طريقة القيمة المكتسبة التى قتلت بحثا وشهرة بطريقة تفصيلية .
نستكمل ان شاء الله :
Section 5
Project Management
Chapter 23
Quality Management
موضوع الجودة من المواضيع الجميلة اذا فهمتها ودرستها وفعلا من المواضيع الهامة المهضوم حقها عند تنفيذها على ارض الواقع بل اذا ذكرت لمعظم المهندسين بالشركات الجودة اصابه الاكتئاب لان أول ما يخطر بباله كثرة الورق والمستندات وتضييع الوقت بدون فايدة والحمل الزائد على المهندس لان طبعا مهندس الموقع او مدير المشروع هو اللى يعمل الموضوع ده لانه مش مستاهل والفكرة السائدة ان العاملين بهذا المجال فاضيين ومش لاقيين حاجة يعملوها غير مضايقة غيرهم وكلمة مهندس جودة معناها عيب في حق المهندس .......
عارف ايه السبب ؟؟ السبب ان مرة واحدة طلع في دماغ الناس عايزين نطبق الجودة ، والجودة جميلة والايزو حلو وكل الشركات لازم يبقى عندها ايزو وده تعليمات الادارة العليا ، بدون اية مقدمات أو تعليم حتى ان تم عمل بعض الندوات او الدورات تجد انها ليست بالمستوى المطلوب اللى تطلع منه مقتنع تماما بأهمية الموضوع وأهمية تطبيقة بالطرق العلمية ، حتى بعض العاملين بالجودة والتدقيق والمتابعة اللى مش فاهمين الموضوع كويس كل اللى فهمه من الجودة التقارير التى تظهر المشروع به الكثير من الاخطاء والتقصير ليظهر بذلك أمام الادارة العليا .
يا جماعة الخير موضوعات ادارة المشروعات عموما المسئولية الاولى في تطبيقها تقع على مدير المشروع كل ما نتعلمه في علم ادارة المشروعات هو لمعاونة مدير المشروع في ادارته للمشروع لان من غير ذلك سيدير المشروع بطريق REACTIVE رد الفعل للاحداث وليس التخطيط والمتابعة وغير ذلك .
لذلك يا جماعة ضروري جدا نتعلم ونقرأ ونتابع الجديد ونبتكر ونبدع في كل مجال وليس موضوع الجودة فقط وندير مشروعاتنا بهذا الفكر .
ورسالة لكل مهندس رزقه الله العلم والمعرفة أولا أن يشكر الله سبحانه وتعالى - ثانيا : أن يعلم غيره وينشر العلم بين العاملين من أكبرهم لأصغرهم لان مش ممكن تطبق حاجة بطريقة سليمة الا اذا أدرك الجميع من أصغرعامل حتى المهندس أهميتها واقتنع وشارك فيها بالمسئولية وهذا مفهوم الجودة الشاملة TOTAL QUALITY عندها ستحصد الفائدة من وراء ذلك .
مش عارف ليه أنا طولت شوية في الكلام ، لكن هناك دايما بعض الموضوع الهامة مثل QUALITY - RISK - SAFETY .... وغيرها لا تجد من الاهتمام الكافي وللا سف نطبقها بدون علم فتكلفنا أكثر من الفائدة المرجوة منها ، ويصيبنا الملل والاكتئاب .
اسف للتطويل ..
اقرأ الفصل بتركيز وفعلا ستجد الموضوع ممتع وستعرف مدى الخسارة من عدم التطبيق أو التطبيق الخاطئ وانت بتقرا تكلفة الجودة QUALITY COST و التكاليف الخفية HIDDEN COST حاول تطبق ده على ما ننفذه بالمشروعات وعندها سيتأكد لك أهمية الموضوع .
من الكتب الجميلة كتاب Juran’s Quality Handbook أعتقد موجود بالمكتبة .
خالص الشكر والتقدير لكم .


----------



## حسام الحو (29 مارس 2010)

مرتبط بالمشاركة السابقة .


----------



## حسام الحو (12 أبريل 2010)

نستكمل ان شاء الله :
Section 5
Project Management
Chapter 22
Leadership and Management of Project People
هذا الفصل يسبق فصل QUALITY
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (12 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك يا حسام
انت بجد نموذج مشرف للمثابرة والاجتهاد والايثار
ربنا يجازيك فى الدنيا والاخرة
ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hany707 (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكور
بخصوص البحث المقدم من الباحث. نرجو معرفه كيفية تقيمهز


----------



## حسام الحو (17 أبريل 2010)

خالص الشكر والتقدير للاخوة الافاضل الذين تكرموا بالرد .
نستكمل ان شاء الله :
Section 5
Project Management
Chapter 24
Value Analysis
مازلنا مع كورس cce وهنا يأخذنا بجولة عن موضوع :
تحليل القيمة Value Analysis أو هندسة القيمة Value Engineering 
والحقيقة الموضوع لطيف وحاولت قدر الامكان من خلال هذا الفصل أن اجمع ما يتعلق لفهم هذا الموضوع من بداية تنفيذ هذه المنهجية على يد المهندس" لورانس ماليز" والذي كان يعمل في شركة General Electric . 
وأرجو أن اكون وفقت في ذلك ليكون مرجعا لمن يريد أن يتعرف باختصار عن هندسة القيمة .
مع خالص التقدير للجميع .


----------



## حسام الحو (17 أبريل 2010)

تابع المشاركة السابقة .


----------



## حسام الحو (17 أبريل 2010)

تابع المشاركة السابقة .


----------



## السيف الاخضر (18 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله بكم يا اخي حسام وجزاك الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود الذي بحق اقل ما يقال فيه انه رائع ومدهش....اقوم بتنزيل دائم من هذا الموضوع في ملف خاص عندي وان شاء الله سأقوم بدراستهم كلهم في وقت قريب...
اللهم علّمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما...


----------



## princealamir (18 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة علي المجهود الرائع 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## esas (18 أبريل 2010)

م/ حسام ممكن اتواصل معاك انا برده موجود في قطر


----------



## الصناعي قمه (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخوي
وبارك الله فيك والباقين


----------



## حسام الحو (20 أبريل 2010)

خالص الشكر والتقدير لجميع الاخوة الافاضل .
الاخ الفاضل / esas يشرفنى التواصل معك ارسلت لك رسالة على ملفك الشخصي بها رقم الجوال .


----------



## essa2000eg (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الاخ الكريم حسام 

مشاركة ممتاز ورائعة والموضوع بجد اطالب ادارة المنتدى بتثبيته ارجو ذلك

بالنسبة للجزء الخاص للهندسة القيمية اسمح لى بتعليق بسيط من واقع خبرتى فى هذا المجال

لقد بذلت يا حسام جهد رائع وجمعت معلومات كثيرة جدا واود ان اقول لك ان الموضوع بسيط وشيق واهم نقطة فى الهندسة القيمية هى فهم التحليل الوظيفى والمفاهيم الاساسية وخطة عمل دراسة الهندسة القيمية اما باقى الاجراءات فهى بسيطة ويمكن استيعابها بسهولة 

ومن افضل المراجع فى هذا المجال باللغة العربية هو كتاب المهندس عبد العزيز اليوسفى وهو موجود بالمنتدى باستخدام محرك البحث يمكن الوصول اليه فورا

وايضا هناك كتاب باللغة الانجليزية اكثر من رائع للدكتور المصرى خالد عبيد استشارى الهندسة القيمية وقد لخص وجمع كل المعلومات المهمة المتعلقة بهذا المجال وهو بالمناسبة عضو بالمنتدى وكم امل ان يهدى نسخة من هذا الكتاب المتميز للمنتدى

بالاضافة للمراجع العالمية واهمها 

_1._​_1._ Alphonse J. Dell’Isola, PE, Value Engineering Practical Applications- for Design, Construction, Maintenance & Operations, RS Means-CMD GROUP, USA. 
2. 
 Parker, Donald, Value Engineering Theory 1995.

3. Kaufman, Jerry “The Principles and applications of Function analysis System Techniques” J. J. Kaufman Associates, Inc., 1994​


----------



## eng_sabba7 (20 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود ممتاز بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## gamil_13 (20 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gamil_13 (20 أبريل 2010)

الأخ المهندس حسام
جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع الجميل وايضا علي المقارنة بين الشهادات حيث اني حسمت اتجاهي بعد قراءتها.
ارجو معرف كلمة سر الكتابين المرفقين .
كيف يمكن التسجيل من داخل السعودية.
وشكرا


----------



## حسام الحو (21 أبريل 2010)

خالص الشكر والتقدير لجميع الاخوة واطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق .
الاخ الفاضل المهندس / gamil_13
ربنا يوفقك والحقيقة ليس عندى علم بمراكز التدريب بالسعودية ولكن اعتقد شركة Projacs
تعطي هذه الدورات .
كتابين الكورس تم ادراجهم بالمشاركة عن طريق الزملاء و اعتقد بدون كلمة سر .
الاخ المهندس الفاضل / محمد (essa2000eg)
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة الايجابية عن هندسة القيمة .
بالتوفيق للجميع .


----------



## حسام الحو (21 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس / gamil_13
اسف عدت لمشاركة المهندس / foratfaris بالصفحة السادسة حيث تكرم مشكورا بتحميل الكتابين .
وكلمة السر :
arab


----------



## mkn (21 أبريل 2010)

*Certification Paper*

الاخوه الاعزاء
مطلوب كيفيه أعداد الورقه البحثيه الخاصه بالشهاده
هل يوجد نماذج ثابته خاصه بهذه الورقه البحثيه
محمد كمال


----------



## حسام الحو (21 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس / محمد كمال
الملفات المرفقة لتوضيح كيفية اعداد Certification Paper
وهذا البحث يتقدم به من يريد أن يدخل الاختبار قبل الاختبار بوقت كاف ، وهو عبارة عن بحث عن اى موضوع من مواضيع الكتاب بالصيغة والترتيب الموضح بالملفات المرفق .
مع خالص التقدير .


----------



## mkn (24 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس حسام


----------



## محمد يس (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير لإدارة المنتدي ولأخ الكر يم المهندس حسام الذي بذل كثير من الوقت والمجهود للإعداد لهذا العمل العظيم واسال الله العظيم ان يجعله في ميزان حسناته فحير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## حسام الحو (9 مايو 2010)

خالص الشكر والتقدير لجميع الاخوة الزملاء ، وربنا يعلمنا جميعا .
نستكمل ان شاء الله .
Chapter 25
Contracting for Capital Projects
الفصل 25 
وكما ترى ان هذا الكورس منذ البداية يتجول بنا في موضعات هامة ومختلفة وهنا يعقد هذا الفصل للحديث عن العقود Contracts ، وهو من الفصول اللذيذة الشيقة ، وطبعا العقود موضوع كبير تعقد له 
دورات وتدريبات خاصة نظرا لاهميته ، فممكن بند واحد بالعقد يمكن ان ينجح او يخسر المشروع او موضوع التعاقد .
اذا قرأت هذا الفصل بتركيز والاضافات التى حاولت ان اجمع ما يتعلق بالموضوع منها - ستسفيد منه كثيرا ويعطيك خلفية ممتازة عن موضوع العقود ، وطبعا من المعلوم ان القوانين تختلف من بلد الى بلد ولا تنسى انه هنا بالكورس يتحدث عن قوانين وتنظيمات الولايات المتحدة لكن المفاهيم الرئيسية لموضوع العقود واحدة ، فيجب ان ترجع الى قوانين البلد الذي يتم فيه التعاقد وبالقطع في المشروعات والشركات الكبرى يوجد ادراة قانونية لكتابة العقود ومراجعة الصيغة القانونية .
ارجو تجميع الملفات المرفقة بملف واحد بعد تحميلها حتى يتجمع الفصل كله تحت ملف واحد .
بعض التوضيحات عن هذا الفصل :
يبدأ الفصل بتعريف العقد DEFINITION OF CONTRACT والهام هنا أن نفرق بين العقد والاتفاق العادي contract and an agreement ، والتفرقة الاساسية ان صيغة العقد ملزمة ومعترف به قانونا امام المحاكم ويترتب على ذلك التزامات من الطرفين ، وهذا لا يوجد بـ agreement فأن وانت يمكن ان نعقد اتفاقا مثلا على نتقابل الاسبوع القادم بمكان ما لتعزمني على الغذاء وحددنا الموعد وقيمة الغذاء اللى سنطلبه والوقت الذي سنمضيه هناك ثم حضرت أنا ولم نحضر انت ولم تنفذ الاتفاق فليس هناك التزام قانوني حيث ان مجرد اتفاق وليس عقد حتى لو تضررت معدتي نتيجة الجوع ..
الفقرة التالية يتحدث عن أمر هام وهو REQUIREMENTS OF A CONTRACT
لكي نطلق على هذا الاتفاق صيغة العقد لابد من توافر امور اساسية بالعقد
basic elements of contract formation 
وهى :Offer - Acceptance- Legality - Competent - Consideration
وبالشرح ستجد التفصيل لشرح كل عنصر وتوضيحه .
بعد ذلك يتحدث عن بعض الاخطاء التى تحدث بالتعاقد ويقسمها الى :
MISTAKES THAT MAKE CONTRACTS
DEFECTIVE
و MISTAKES THAT DO NOT MAKE
CONTRACTS DEFECTIVE
يعنى اخطاء تجعل العقد غير معترف به واخطاء لا تلغي التعاقد وتظل موجودة والتعاقد ساري .
ببعض الكتب يقسم الاخطاء بصورة اخرى :
Mutual متبادلة من الطرفين يعنى كل طرف وقع بخطأ غير الخطأ الذي وقع فيه الطرف الاخر 
Unilateral اخطاء من جانب واحد من طرفى التعاقد .
Common خطأ مشترك وقع فيه الطرفين .
وتوجد توضيحات وامثلة لطيفة لتوضح كل حالة .
طبعا مواضيع العقود مش هزار وساعة الجد ماحدش بيعرف حد وفي الغالب مافيش معلش علشان انت غلطت ومن اشتغل بالعقود يعلم ذلك .
وللموضوع بقية ان شاء الله .


----------



## حسام الحو (9 مايو 2010)

تابع للمشاركة السابقة .
بعد الحديث عن اخطاء التعاقد ، يتحدث عن بعض العوامل الاخرى المؤثرة بالعقد
OTHER FACTORS EFFECTING CONTRACT
ENFORCEABILITY 
وهى :
the nature and type of contract 
and
the jurisdiction (location) where the work is to be performed
نوع التعاقد و قانون او السلطة القانونية وأحكامها بالبلد الذي يتبع العقد لقوانيه .
ويتوالى الحديث عن اطراف التعاقد واهمية كتابة العقد ومحتويات العقد حت يصل الى موضوع هام جد وهو نطاق الاعمال بالتعاقد SCOPE OF WORK وفعلا تحديد نطاق الاعمال ومسؤليات كل طرف لانجاز الاعمال بمنتهى الاهمية والخطورة وحدد لك ان ذلك يشمل :
The work scope should define, in fairly precise terms: 
what work is to be accomplished by which party, 
when, and
to what level of quality.
طيب لو نطاق الاعمال غير محدد بصورة دقيقة والموضوع بالصيغة العادية ( عايم ) يؤدى ذلك الى ما يسمى scope creep زحف النطاق وظاهر من الترجمة أن النطاق بدأ في الخروج عن السيطرة وبالتالى تغيرات كثيرة بالاعمال وتكلفة زائدة و خلافات بين الطرفين واخيرا المحكمة للفصل بينهما .
وللموضع بقية ..


----------



## حسام الحو (9 مايو 2010)

تابع المشاركة السابقة ....
ثم بدأ الحيث عن صلب الموضوع واساسه وهو : انواع التعاقدات TYPES OF CONTRACTS
والانواع الرئيسية كما بالفصل هى :
عقود Fixed-Price وتنقسم الى نوعين اساسين : lump sum وunit price 
و عقود Cost Reimbursable او cost plus 
و عقود target contract 
وان كان عقود target contract يعتبر شكل من أشكال cost plus مع بعض التغيرات
المهم ستجد شرح كامل لكل نوع ، كما ستجد أن كل نوع يمكن اجراء بعض التعديلات ليناسب ظروف عمل معينة ويصبح شكل متطور من النوع الرئيسي كما ستجد بالشرح وان شاء الله يكون وافي .
وللموضوع بقية ان شاء الله ...


----------



## حسام الحو (9 مايو 2010)

تابع المشاركة السابقة ..
بعد ان ذكر الانواع الرئيسية للعقود بدأ في ذكر مميزات وعيوب ومتطلبات كل نوع ، وهذا هام جدا ان تتوفر لك هذه الخلفية عند دراسة العقد او عند تحديد نوع التعاقد .
وسأترككم مع استكمال بقية الفصل من خلال الملفات المرفقة بعد تجميعها وان شاء الله نستفيد منها جميعا . 
بالتوفيق للجميع .


----------



## حسام الحو (9 مايو 2010)

تابع المشاركة السابقة ..


----------



## حسام الحو (9 مايو 2010)

تابع المشاركة السابقة ...


----------



## حسام الحو (9 مايو 2010)

تابع المشاركة السابقة ..
بهذا انتهى هذا الفصل - يرجى تجميع الملفات المرفقة والسابق تحميلها بملف واحد .
مع خالص التقدير لكم جميعا .


----------



## السيف الاخضر (10 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي حسام...جزاك الله كل خير 
اخي الملخص السابع في فرع العقود ناقص...ارجو ان تحمّله لنا وشكرا


----------



## حسام الحو (10 مايو 2010)

تابع المشاركة السابقة ..
الملف 7
اسف .. سقط سهوا .


----------



## السيف الاخضر (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي حسام...شكرا جزيلا


----------



## princealamir (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس حسام علي هذا المجهود الرائع
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## Eng.Omangy (18 مايو 2010)

*استفسارات ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير*

جزاك الله خيرا أخي المهندس حسام ولكن كان عندي استفسار
أنا تخصصي هندسة كيميائية فهل يمكن الحصول على هذه الشهادة أم أنها تفيد مهندسين المدني فقط 
والسؤال الثاني هو أين مكان الحصول على هذه الشهاده في مصر وكيف يمكن الاتصال بهم.
والسؤال الثالث هو كيف يمكنني أن أكون من هيئة تدريس هذه الشهاده.
أما السؤال الرابع ماهي مدة الدراسة للحصول على هذه الشهادة.
السؤال الخامس والأخير هو ما هي مجالات العمل التي يمكن أن تتيحها هذه الشهادة .
أعتذر عن الاطالة وشكرا لسعة الصدر وأشكرك مقدما على الاهتمام وجزاك الله ألف ألف خير .


----------



## حسام الحو (23 مايو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل / Eng.Omangy
اسف لتأخرى عليك بالرد .
الكورس يفيد جميع تخصصات الهندسة وايضا غير المهندسين مثلا المحاسبين ولكن تكون اسم الشهادة CCC لغير المهندسين ( اخصائي تكلفة معتمد ) .
بالنسبة لمصر لا أعرف لكن شركة PROJACS ومقرها اعتقد دبى تعطي دورات بمصر .
تأخذ الكورس ثم تقدم على الامتحان بموقع AACE
International (the Association for the Advancement of Cost Engineering) 
الكورس يعطيك خلفية وخبرة رائعة عن التكلفة وما يتعلق بها من موضوعات ويمكن العمل بجميع المجالات حيث تدخل التكلفة والاستثمار والاقتصاد بجميع المجالات .
مع خالص التوفيق لك وللجميع .
نستكمل ان شاء الله .
Section 5
Chapter 26
Strategic Asset Management
يتكلم هنا عن الاصول الاستراتيجية وادارتها ، وهى ممتلكات المالك او المؤسسة ذات القيمة على المدى الطويل أو الجارية ، ودور هندسة التكاليف cost engineering فى الادارة وعلاقتها مع total cost Management .
والحقيقة اعتقد وضع هذا الفصل تحت قسم ادارة المشروعات فيه نظر لان يمكن اعتبار project وادارته عملية من عمليات Strategic Asset Management ولو افرد لها فصلا او وضع هذا الفصل ضمن الاقسام الاولى من الكتاب لكان أولى .
المهم يرجى تجميع الملفات المرفقة بملف واحد .
وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## حسام الحو (23 مايو 2010)

تابع المشاركة السابقة .
الحمد لله بهذا الفصل انتهى القسم 5 .


----------



## bakey (25 مايو 2010)

الأخ/حسام
الف الف شكر على تلك المعلومات والدروس القيمه جدا جدا بارك الله فيك واسال الله أن ينفعنا بك 
أتمنى ان اجد لديكم صوره لاحد الاوراق البحثية المطلوبه للتقدم لإختبار CCe او أية مسودات مساعده لبناء الورقة التي سأقوم بإعدادها وذلك للمقارنه ، شاكرا تعاونك المثمر مع الجميع.


----------



## حسام الحو (25 مايو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس / bakey
السلام عليكم - خالص الشكر والتقدير لك وربنا يوفقك .
ارجو الرجوع تقريبا صفحتين بالمشاركة ستجد بعض الملفات الخاصة بالورقة البحثية بالاضافة الى الملف الجديد المرفق وهو مثال لورقة بحثية .


----------



## Eng.Omangy (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس حسام وأشكرك على الرد والاهتمام 
سأحاول البحث عن معلومات عن هذه الشركة ومكانها وفي حالة توصلي الى أي معلومات سأقوم بمشاركتها معكم باذن الله تعالى.


----------



## Eng.Omangy (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لو كتبتوا الاسم PROJACS في جوجل هتطلع الصفحة فيها أول حاجة contact us 
نفتحها هنلاقي فيها عناوين فروع الشركة في الوطن العربي.
كان نفسي أوفر عليكم المجهود بس انتم عارفين ممنوع وضع أرقام التليفون أو المواقع .
أتمنى تكون مشاركة مفيدة .


----------



## حسام الحو (27 مايو 2010)

خالص الشكر والتقدير لكم جميعا.
نستكمل ان شاء الله 
نبد أ
Section 6
Economic Analysis
Chapter 27
Basic Engineering Economics
هنا يفرد هذا القسم للكلام عن التحليل الاقتصادي .
ويبدأ في الفصل 27 بأساسيات خاصة بالاقتصاد الهندسي .
وأغلب الحديث هنا عن INTEREST الفوائد وأنواعها وطريقة حسابها .
وأحب أن انبه الاخوه الافاضل بأن ما يشمله هذا الفصل هو التعامل بالربا وهو محرم فلا يجوز لأحد منا التعامل مع البنوك الربوية أو اى تعامل ربوي ، ونحن ندرس هذا الفصل لانه جزء من الكورس و ايضا للحذر من كيفية حساب وانواع هذا التعاملات لتجنبها ، ندعو الله ان يحسن لنا ولكم الخاتمة ويصرف عنا السوء .
مع خالص الشكر .
يرجى تجميع ملف1 ، 2 .
الملف الثالث عن Engineering Economics .


----------



## keldash (28 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير على المثابرة الرائعة*


----------



## السيف الاخضر (30 مايو 2010)

حسام الحو قال:


> خالص الشكر والتقدير لكم جميعا.
> نستكمل ان شاء الله
> نبد أ
> section 6
> ...


 
احسن الله اليك على هذا التحذير
وجزاك الله كل خير على المجهود المتجدد واثابك حسنا وطيبا


----------



## gamil_13 (30 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## أديب السعيدي (15 يوليو 2010)

وجزاك الله كل خير على المجهود المتجدد واثابك حسنا وطيبا
والله, إنه لمجهود كبير


----------



## emofleh (15 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المجهود المتميز
في الحقيقة احضر الآن للدخول لأمتحان EVP واود الحصول على كتاب earned value professinal study guide developed by AACEI فهل ممكن ان ترفعوه اذا وجد.

وفقنا الله جميعا


----------



## أديب السعيدي (15 يوليو 2010)

الأخ حسام أنا الآن في الصفحات الأولى و لا ادري كيف أشكرك على هذا المجهود, وخاصة أني في بداية حياتي المهنية 
ولكن أدعو الله لك ان يجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## أديب السعيدي (17 يوليو 2010)

كيف أجد كتاب 
CCC/CCE Certification Study Guide, 3rd Edition


----------



## fox21 (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بداية أتوجه لك بجزيل الشكر و العرفان لهذا الموضوع الشائق جدا و المجهود الخرافى المبذول فيه
و أيضا أشكر جميع من ساهم بأى اضافة أو رأى فى هذا الموضوع المهم و الجديد
و بالنسبة إلى فإنى أريد أن أتقدم بمساهمة بسيطة منى فى هذا الموضوع
بالنسبة للأخوة اللذين يسألون عن المكان الذى تعقد فيه هذه الدورة فى مصر و من الشخص المسئول عنها
فإنى أحب أن أذكر أن ادورات فى مصر ليس لها معاد معين و إنما تعقد عن إكتمال العدد المطلوب أى أنها ليست بصفة دورية
المسئول عن الدورة هو المهندس/ محمد هندى و هو الشخص المفوض الرسمى من aacei فى مصر لإجراء الدورات و المسئول أيضا ن الإمتحانات
أنا أملك رقم الموبيل الخاص به و كذلك الإيميل الخاص به و لكن لا أعلم هل من المسموح وضعهما فى المشاركة أم لا
و لكن بالطبع سأكون سعيدا بإعطاءها لمن يرغب من الإخوة الأفاضل على الخاص
و من الممكن إذا أردتم أن نبدأ بعمل مجموعة لبداية دورة جديدة حيث أن الدورة السابقة كانت فى شهر إبريل الماضى
شكرا لكم​


----------



## Amin Sorour (18 يوليو 2010)

أديب السعيدي قال:


> كيف أجد كتاب
> CCC/CCE Certification Study Guide, 3rd Edition



Please check the following link, All the required documents are there.


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132459.html


----------



## أديب السعيدي (18 يوليو 2010)

Thank you Mr Amin


----------



## fox21 (18 يوليو 2010)

أديب السعيدي قال:


> كيف أجد كتاب
> ccc/cce certification study guide, 3rd edition


 
لماذا تريد الإصدار الثالث، الإصدار الخامس موجود بالفعل
قم بعمل بحث فالمنتدى و سوف تجده إن شاء الله
بالتوفيق


----------



## أديب السعيدي (19 يوليو 2010)

fox21 قال:


> لماذا تريد الإصدار الثالث، الإصدار الخامس موجود بالفعل
> قم بعمل بحث فالمنتدى و سوف تجده إن شاء الله
> بالتوفيق


 مشكور أخي 
وجدت الإصدار الثالث ولكن لم أجد الإصدار الخامس


----------



## حسام الحو (19 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس / أديب السعيدي
أعتقد أن كتب الكورس بالصفحة السادسة من هذا المشاركة ، تكرم الزملاء الافاضل بادراجهم بالمشاركة 
وجزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة وبالتوفيق .


----------



## أديب السعيدي (20 يوليو 2010)

حسام الحو قال:


> الاخ الفاضل المهندس / أديب السعيدي
> أعتقد أن كتب الكورس بالصفحة السادسة من هذا المشاركة ، تكرم الزملاء الافاضل بادراجهم بالمشاركة
> وجزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة وبالتوفيق .


 الأخ حسام 
لقد وجدت ما أطلب ولك جزيل الشكر على المساعدة


----------



## الكراديسى (21 يوليو 2010)

انا فعلا فخور بهذا المجهود و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## fox21 (22 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بداية أتوجه لك بجزيل الشكر و العرفان لهذا الموضوع الشائق جدا و المجهود الخرافى المبذول فيه
و أيضا أشكر جميع من ساهم بأى اضافة أو رأى فى هذا الموضوع المهم و الجديد
و بالنسبة إلى فإنى أريد أن أتقدم بمساهمة بسيطة منى فى هذا الموضوع
بالنسبة للأخوة اللذين يسألون عن المكان الذى تعقد فيه هذه الدورة فى مصر و من الشخص المسئول عنها
فإنى أحب أن أذكر أن ادورات فى مصر ليس لها معاد معين و إنما تعقد عن إكتمال العدد المطلوب أى أنها ليست بصفة دورية
المسئول عن الدورة هو المهندس/ محمد هندى و هو الشخص المفوض الرسمى من aacei فى مصر لإجراء الدورات و المسئول أيضا ن الإمتحانات
أنا أملك رقم الموبيل الخاص به و كذلك الإيميل الخاص به و لكن لا أعلم هل من المسموح وضعهما فى المشاركة أم لا
و لكن بالطبع سأكون سعيدا بإعطاءها لمن يرغب من الإخوة الأفاضل على الخاص
و من الممكن إذا أردتم أن نبدأ بعمل مجموعة لبداية دورة جديدة حيث أن الدورة السابقة كانت فى شهر إبريل الماضى
شكرا لكم​*


----------



## fox21 (22 يوليو 2010)

أديب السعيدي قال:


> مشكور أخي
> وجدت الإصدار الثالث ولكن لم أجد الإصدار الخامس


 
آسف يا أخى لكن كنت أقصد الكتاب الأساسى نفسه
على أى حال الرابط العلوى يحتوى على الكتاب الأساسى بالإضافة إلى Study Guid و لكن الكتاب الأساسى يوجد منه نسخة منقحة (Revised) موجودة أيضا بالمنتدى
قم بالدخول إلى هذا الموضوع و حمل الكتاب الموجود فى آخر مشاركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t73543.html
حجم الملف 60.8 MB و لكن ذلك يرجع إلى وجود برنامج Acrobat Reader معه فى نفس الملف المضغوط​


----------



## حسنى سليم (22 يوليو 2010)

الأخ حسام....شكرا لك و أدعو الله لك بالتوفيق على مشاركتك......أسمح لى أنت و السادة الأعضاء بالمساهمة قريبا بأضافة بعض نماذج الأسئلة لأختبار ال cce


----------



## alsari246 (4 أغسطس 2010)

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( خير الناس أنفعهم للناس )

الاخ حسام احببت ان أهديك هذا الحديث الذي ارجوا من الله ان ينطبق عليك
مقابل هذا المجهود الجبار الذي تشكر عليه والذي استفاد منه الكثير وخصوصا انا 
واحببت ان اسئلك هل من الضروري الحصول على عضوية aace لدخول هذا الأختبار؟
وهل الزامي حضور دورة الاعداد لهذا الاختبار ام استطيع دخول الاختبار مباشرة؟
وشكرا


----------



## حسام الحو (7 أغسطس 2010)

خالص الشكر والتقدير لجميع الاخوة الافاضل الذين أثروا الموضوع بمشاركاتهم القيمة .
الاخ الفاضل المهندس / alsari246
جزاك الله خيرا .
سامحنى على تأخير الرد حيث ان دخولي للمنتدى يكون سريعا ، والمشاركة سريعا ما تختفي خلف المشاركات الاخرى .
طبعا لازم تشترك بالعضوية وياريت تدخل على موقع aace وستجد التفاصيل .
لاالزام بحضور دورة الاعداد لهذا الاختبار لكن لازم تنسق مع مركز التدريب الذي سينعقد به الامتحان .
وكل عام والجميع بخير .


----------



## mostafa gabre (10 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود أكثر من رائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fox21 (15 أغسطس 2010)

fox21 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​
> 
> بداية أتوجه لك بجزيل الشكر و العرفان لهذا الموضوع الشائق جدا و المجهود الخرافى المبذول فيه
> و أيضا أشكر جميع من ساهم بأى اضافة أو رأى فى هذا الموضوع المهم و الجديد
> ...


 
أعلن استعدادى للمشاركة مرة أخرى​


----------



## princealamir (16 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ fox21 ...... شكرا علي المساهمه
ممكن ترسل التفاصيل علي الخاص و شكرا


----------



## engr_amr.zaki (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*Cce/ccc*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....

مجهود عظيم للمهندس حسام وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك....غفر الله لك ولوالديك

سؤالي بخصوص عدد سنين الخبرة هي شرط اساسي لدخول الامتحان(علما بان خبرتي 7 سنوات من سنة التخرج).


----------



## Jamal (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## anasamerana (7 سبتمبر 2010)

عايزين نماذج محلولة لأمتحان cce غير النموذج الوحيد الموجود فى موقعهم


----------



## anasamerana (19 سبتمبر 2010)

سؤال هام أجو افادتى فيه ؟ عند امتحان cce فى الامتحان open book نأخذ معنا أي مرجع نرغبه ؟ و بالنسبة لكتاب skills and knowledge of cost engineering ممكن أن أخ1 معى نسخة مصورة من الكتاب ؟ أى ليس الكتاب الأصلى نفسة هل يتم الأعتراض على هذا ؟


----------



## foratfaris (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز انس
لا علاقة لاحد بمراجعك ....
اخي العزيز حسام ... لدي سؤال ...هل تعرف كيفية اخطارهم بال pdu's مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## anasamerana (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ألا يوجد أى نماذج أخرى للامتحان غير الموجود بالموقع ؟؟؟ أفيدونا أفادكم اللة


----------



## anasamerana (4 أكتوبر 2010)

we need solved exaples please ...


----------



## محمد عيد فتحي (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل حسام
جزاك الله خيرا
ممكن لو عندك مواضيع او عينة من الtechnical paper


----------



## Rashid_QTR (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ حسام . موضوع مميز جدا وياريت ايميلك لاتواصل معك.


----------



## plan-Enas (19 أكتوبر 2010)

Dear Eng. Hosam,
I am trying to take the same course but I live in Kuwait & there is no chance for me to go abroad or enven to take it in Egypt so plase can you send me any support documents or books that could help me passing the exam. I'll try to finish it by E-courses throught he internet


----------



## حسام الحو (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السادة المهندسين الافاضل :
خالص الشكر والتقدير لكم ومشاراكاتكم الرائعة .
واعتذر للتأخر بالرد .
المهندس الفاضل / anasamerana 
بالنسبة لنماذج الامتحان أو الكتب التي تخدم الامتحان سبق ان بينت على حسب علمي وبحثي ان هذا الكورس ليس له كتب خاصة لشرح كيف تجتاز الامتحان لان موضع متشعب جدا ولا يوجد نماذج امتحانات الا الموجود على موقع المعهد .
ارجو ممن يهتم بهذا الموضوع أن يجمع الملفات الموجودة ويدرسها جيدا حيث حاولت بقدر ما يسر الله أن اضيف ما تحتاجه من شرح وبحث ، وأن يضيف الدارس عليها من ابداعاته وبحثه وان شاء الله سيخرج بنتيجة جيدة ، ومن خلال بعض الزملاء الذين أخذوا الكورس بأماكن مختلفة أفادوا بأنهم استفادوا جدا من الموضوع ووجدوا توضيحات لكثير من الفصول الصعبة بالكتاب .
المهندس الفاضل /محمد عيد فتحي
الورقة البحثية يوجد تفاصيل لهل بصفحة 17 و 19 يرجى الرجوع لها .
المهندس الفاضل / Rashid_QTR
طبعا غير مسموح بعرض الاميل بالمشاركة لكن ممكن التواصل من خلال الملف الشخصي اذا تفضلت.
المهندسة الفاضلة / plan-Enas 
بالنسبة لى انا اعيش حاليا بقطر ولا أعرف الكورسات بمصر وكتب الكورس موجودة بالمشاركة والملفات التى بالمشاركة عبارة عن الكتاب بالاضافة الى توضيحات واضافات جمعتها من مصادر متعددة فحضرتك ممكن تبدأ المذاكرة من خلالها وان شاء الله تفيدك وربنا يوفقك .
مع خالص التقدير للجميع .


----------



## essa2000eg (24 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس الفاضل حسام عمل رائع جزاك الله عنه كل خير واسمح لى ان احاول تجميع الملفات التى بها الشرح المتميز فى ملف واحد pdf يكون على هيئة كتاب مجمع لكل المادة العلمية حتى يسهل الوصول اليه ورفعه على المنتدى لتعم الفائدة ولك منى كل التحية والتقدير


----------



## hhmdan (18 ديسمبر 2010)

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## mostafa knida (16 يناير 2011)

شكرا جدا


----------



## اسامة عباس ادريس (5 مارس 2011)

الاخ العزيز حسام ..صراحة مجهود اكتر من رائع..
انا حاليا بافتش على بروكتور ..للاشراف على المتحان يوم 14 مايو بقطر لو ممكن نتواصل على الاميل علشان نستشيرك...جوالي هو :55410379


----------



## ehabelfar2010 (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا - 
ونسأل الله ان يجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## qazi12 (4 أبريل 2011)

dear all 
anybody has questions other than the published one, i have exam soon, and actually i heared there is questions given in the trainning courses so if anybody can help 
gazakom allah kheer


----------



## qazi12 (7 أبريل 2011)

no answer until now....anyways can any body who did the exam explain how it is, is the question like sample one which published on the AACE website


----------



## qazi12 (26 مايو 2011)

Dear All
Finally i would like to inform you that i got The CCE, ACTULALLY I GOT VALUABLE BENEFITS FROM THIS DISCUSSION , THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR INPUTS, AND IF THERE IS ANY QUESTION REGARDING TO THE EXAM , ALL ARE MORE THAN WELCOME


----------



## semba_18 (22 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ويكفيك شكر الناس لك والله يجزيك عن مجهودك الرائع خيرا فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ahmed.eltayeb (23 يوليو 2011)

مشكور علي الجهد الخرافي و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mostafa elkadi (16 أغسطس 2011)

إنى أعجز عن شكرك عن هذا الموضوع الرائع لذى أرجو تثبيته فى المنتدى وجزاك الله خيرا يا بش مهندسنا حسام الحو


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (20 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا أخي المهندس حسام الحو و جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك و نفعك الله بعلمك و نفع بك


----------



## essa2000eg (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاخوة المهندسين الذين قد اجتازوا الاختبار 

هل نموذج الاختبار الموجود على الموقع بالاضافة لنماذج الاسئلة الموجودة فى الكتب الرسمية كافية وان كان لديكم اسئلة اضافية نرجو المساعدة والتوضيح ونشر تجربتكم مع الاختبار ونصائحكم وشكرا*


----------



## يسرى191 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

:20::20:يا خسارة الموضوع انتهى :82::82::82::82::82::82::82:

لكم استمتعت كثيرا جدا جدا عند تصفحى لل 24 صفحة و اتمنى لو كان مئات الصفحات 

بالفعل الموضوع اكثر من متميز و مشوق و ثرى بما فيه الكفاية و الشكر الجزيل لصاحب الموضوع الاصلى و كذلك لكل المشاركين المتميزين و الذين لم يتركوا لى شيئا لأشارك به 

كيف اشكرك يا مهندسنا الغالى مهندس حسام بارك الهه فيك من اعماق قلبى و قلوب الأخوة المشاركين فى الملتقى الله يزيدك كمان و كمان:75::75::75::75:


----------



## A.kamel (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله و لا قوة إلا بالله ربنا يبارك فيك و في عملك أنت و كل من شارك بالموضوع الهام الذي نتمنى من الله أن يصبح ذو قيمة حقيقية في الشركات ذات الإدارات العربية في ظل ما تشهده معظم البلدان العربية من صحوة و أنا أعتقد أننا في حاجة إلى كل جهد بحثي مخلص رائع كهذا لتغيير ثقافتنا من النظر تحت أقدامنا بالعمل على الكسب السريع بالفهلوة و أسلوب المقاول و العمل الفردي إلى العمل المؤسسي الذي يضمن إستمرار المؤسسة و تطورها و الإستفادة القصوى من جميع الطاقات و القدرة على التطور و النمو و بالتالي المنافسة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## CVLMASTER (31 ديسمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
دائما معطاء بارك الله لك


----------



## Eng_SherifHussein (28 يناير 2012)

هل من الممكن تجميع الملفات كلها في ملف واحد word او pdf


----------



## ملك التخطيط (2 فبراير 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
مرفق CCC-CCE exam study guide
و بالتوفيق لكم ان شاء الله و لا تنسونا في دعائكم


----------



## ملك التخطيط (2 فبراير 2012)

ناسف للخطا ... يبدوا ان حجم الكتاب كبير ... اليكم هذا الرابط للتنزيل
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...5cGdDg&usg=AFQjCNF6OP-PWHk4mJ8_eTTw05eUMzJqjA


----------



## eng_mb (2 فبراير 2012)

[.جزاك الله الف خير
فعلا انت ملك


----------



## محمود العشري (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## مهندس من مصر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يباركلك يا باشمهندس ..... فعلا مجهود جبار و ان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng Mohamed Salem (15 أكتوبر 2012)

لماذا أختفا صاحب الموضوع نريد نقل خبراتكم في الشهادة و الأمتحان والخبرات العملية شكرا للجميع


----------



## sh sh (31 يناير 2013)

*وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم يا مهندس حسام " زادك الله من علمه وعملك ما ينفعك ونفعك بما علمك "*


----------



## mohamed abohabiba (31 يناير 2013)

موضوع جميل جدان


----------



## smferoz (4 فبراير 2013)

Thanks a lot for valuable information.Inshallah I will be attempting cce exam this year.


----------



## nofal (5 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (20 مارس 2013)

الموضوع مميز ورائع
ومجهوك بشمهندس *حسام *جبار
ربنا يجازيك خير إن شاء الله ​


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (23 مارس 2013)

حسام الحو قال:


> خالص الشكر والتقدير لكم جميعا.
> نستكمل ان شاء الله
> نبد أ
> Section 6
> ...



هل هذا هو آخر جزء بالكتاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندسه هديل (24 يونيو 2013)

أخي الفاضل حسام 
جزاك الله خيرا عل هذا الجهد الكبير ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## Archtict (25 يونيو 2013)

مهندس حسام المحترم
بمراجعة المشاركة لاحظت انك قمت بارسال 27 chapter
و اظن ان المادة 31 chapter
لا ادري اذا كنت غلطان ام لا
ارجو مراجعة الفصول و ابلاغنا بالرغم من قدم المشاركة ولكنها ذات قيمة عالية على الاقل بالنسبة لي
اجدد شكري لك و لمجهودك


----------



## احمد ناجى نجم (10 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة...والله انا نويت اني ادخل الامتحان ...وكنت بدور علي مادة اذاكر منها علي النت ووجدت صعوبة فعلا اني الاقي حاجة..وفي الاخر ربنا هادني و لاقيت المادة بتاعتك...بارك الله فيك


----------



## essa2000eg (10 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ الكريم حسام الحو 

نرجو اضافة نماذج محلولة للمسائل لدراستها حيث انه من الملاحظ بعد تحول الاختبار الى نظام online والكثير تواجه مشاكل مع حل المسائل لكثرتها وتنوعها ولا يوجد على الشبكة معلومات او مراجع تفيد فى حل المسائل لذلك نرجو منك ومن جميع الاخوة المشاركين فى الموضوع المساهمة فى هذا الامر ومساعدة المقبلين على الاختبار ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## engahmedaskar (12 نوفمبر 2013)

بسم الله
جزاك الله خيراً علي تعبك و بارك فيك و في علمك وعلمك من علمه


----------



## abo_renad2 (24 نوفمبر 2013)

اخي حسام لا املك الا ان اقول لك جزاك الله خير


----------



## برونزيي (25 نوفمبر 2013)

مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى​


----------



## elza3aim (26 ديسمبر 2013)

الأخ حسام ... جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاءالله و وفقك الله لكل خير
مجهود رائع :75: :75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (1 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Mohamed-Ghattas (5 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس حسام


----------



## Mohammed Ghanoma (11 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم
م حسام عندي بعض اال q&a بخصوص ال ccp ولم اعرف كيف يتم حلها
ارجو التكرم بالمساعدة عن طريقة الحل و كيف يمكن ان ارسلها لك.


----------



## bolbol (16 أغسطس 2016)

ألف ألف شكر


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (25 فبراير 2017)

م.حسام جزاكم الله خيرا ... وللتنويه جميع الملفات المرفوعه بخصوص الكتاب او الأسئله لاتعمل ... فيرجي من عنده نسخة الكتاب اخر اصدار ومعه ملف الأسئله التكرم برفعهما .. ولكم جزيل الشكر ..


----------

